#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 活動企劃部 >  > [聚會] 【南】"濕落"的夏天-狼版水球戰[開心落幕]

## 野

*




本活動圓滿落幕
感謝各位的參與配合
希望下次我會記得擦防曬油(?) 


============================================*










*7/25*日正式截止報名
分組名單詳見附件(拉下面一點)

◎若對目前名單有  想要變更者
退出、換組
請及早提出

＊*退出 請於活動前7天通知*，如當天未到場，除特殊原因外 一率以黑名單處理

(換組請私下   MSN&私訊)



出發前三天名單會做完全確認!


感謝各為熱情參與
-------------------- [7月25日更新] ----------------------------- 
活動名稱 : 濕落的夏天

活動負責人 : 野、上官犬良、翔狗

活動地點 : 高雄、旗津海水浴場 

活動日期 : 2009 / 8 / 15 (六) 

活動時間 : AM:11:00 ~ PM:5:00

活動費用 :  

       水球負擔: 20 元
         交通費: 40
       渡輪費: 30元
         餐費 : 看你要吃啥(暫定)

大略行程 : 

      AM 10:30 至高雄車站旁的舊站紀念館集合、
        AM 11:00 出發前往鼓山渡船場，搭船往旗津、
        AM 11:30 到達旗津海水浴場，准備開始本次活動、
        PM 12:00 開始本次活動~ 祝各位全身溼答答~
      PM   3:00 活動結束，整理現場。
        PM   4:00 找地方用餐，聊天
        PM   5:00 散會

     * 活動當天，午餐請自便!!

相關衣物建議 :

1. 請穿不容易髒掉的衣服褲子，不然容易弄髒喔!!
2. 衣著請以輕鬆休閒為主，我們是去玩的~ 不是交誼喔~
3. 當天請穿布鞋、帆布鞋、休閒涼拖鞋 等，請勿穿藍白拖鞋!! 請維護團體形象!!  (可帶拖鞋去換)
4 .可自行攜帶任何玩水用品，以不危險方便為主。
5. 如怕曬黑，可以自行攜帶防曬油。

相關注意事項 : 

一、當天請勿遲到!! 我們會準時11:00出發。
二、活動當天請遵守，主辦單位的指揮!! 請勿擅自離場，或做出有害團隊形象的行為。
三、請衣著整齊到場，勿妨礙整體形象，活動衣物可到現場再換。
四、當天請準備足夠的零錢，渡輪是不等人的。
五、記得帶換洗衣物以免感冒。
六、如果怕中途肚子餓，可以帶些簡單的食物到場。
七、請自行節制不適當令人惱怒的行為，團體行動要互相尊重。
八、到場時請把"水球負擔"的 20元交給 上官犬良。
九、無正當理由未整理場地者，下次活動絕對看不到你的身影噢。
*十、以上如做不到，請自行退出本次活動*!!


----------------------[ 名單與注意事項 ] ------------------------------------------------


1. 有攜伴參加的，請注意你的同伴~ 您要負起照顧他的責任。
2. 請各位於活動前十天，做最終的確定!! 
3. 如您是學生可以當天可以帶學生證去，可能可以享一些優惠。
4. 當天請各位攜帶健保卡，以免特殊情況發生。
5. 當天禁止亂入!! 如發現未報名擅自進入活動，將以黑名單處裡!!
6. 請認明所分配的小組長，小組長也請熟記自己的隊員。
7. 如需退出 請於活動前7天通知，如當天未到場，除特殊原因外 一率以黑名單處理!!

＊參加名單：

1. 野              : 活動發起
2. 犬良          : 活動主辦 
3. 翔狗          : 活動協辦 
4. 藍狼           :工作人員[場地]
5. 罐頭裡的肥貓     :工作人員[場地]
6. Wolfang     :工作人員[場地]
7. 烏加     :工作人員[場地]
8. 綠茶狼small     :工作人員[接待]
9. 劍               :工作人員[接待]
10. 靈兒           :工作人員[接待]
------------------------------------------------------------------
11. 月狼奧雷
12. 瘋狂Lock皮
13. goose
14. Totem‧T
15. 狂龍
16. 環伐貳閃
17. 照
18. 雷恩
19. 米果斯
20. 狐狼˙亞克
21. 雷德托爾
22. 小痕
23. Balido
24. 喵咪貓
25. 小黑貓
26. 夜月之狼
27. 赤焰楓天．嵐翼
28. 當心黑狗
29. 叢雲.天
30. 小樂
31. 蒼心
32. o哈士奇o
33. 紫月狼
34. 羶兒
35. 霜瀾
36. 狼嚎
37. 艾微塔 
38. 囧的閒狼
39. 野良
40. 星澈
41. 星澈"學弟"
42. 喵咪貓的"朋友"
43. 幻月朧







=============================================
你是不是已經被嚇死獸的大太陽烤焦濕去活力了呢？

是不是已經厭倦冷氣房給你一成不變的涼快呢？

太陽那麼大不玩水曬黑對的起自己嗎？！＜＝＝？！？！



好的！
標題顧名思義：*濕*濕的*落*湯雞的夏天（不對！

＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝


噢基本上
要去就會濕要濕一定會濕
（你*很*想去ｂｕｔ有特殊情形才可以不被水攻擊）
所以當然也攸關意願問題摟


要在坐在旁邊說不要濕好像也不太可能（？！
人數太少自然就沒有活動摟



*有意願*的回覆留言讓我知道吧吧吧
讓我知道各位可以的時間
我是兩光主辦人之一～～～～野
任何問題意見留言私訊MSN皆可




*主辦人：野、上官犬良、翔狗*

歡迎各獸報名，固定班底規定要去（？）

----------


## 翔狗

我..我..我..我.. 我只是協辦~
主辦的是野跟犬良(堅定)

------------------------------

補充一下，預定的地點在旗津海水浴場、
旁邊有更衣室跟洗腳區.. (但是更衣室的距離有點遠，要走一小段)
所以"建議"大家都可以帶衣服去換(全套包跨貼身衣物)
不然可能玩完之後溼答答的衣服會讓你吃不下飯喔XD~

PS . 水球進行中 建議穿著深色系服裝，以免你漂亮的衣服弄髒了~
       怕熱的話，可以穿淺色系衣服到場再做更換。

----------


## 上官犬良

耶黑!
我是好兩光主辦人之一的犬良

夏天=>水=>海邊=>落湯雞=>水球!!!!!!

想要多認識獸圈的新朋友嗎?
想要一起嗨翻天無冷場嗎?
砸水球絕對是你最好的選擇!
來報名就對了!

有野和犬良在保證全程弱智無冷場!!!
拋開你的矜持扒光你的衣服(喂)
水球丟光後身上水份最少的立即享有和香狗叔叔一起被扔到海裡的特權!!!!!

不怕嗨不起來!只怕你不來!!!!!!

濕落的夏天之野良犬水球團
等你來參賽!!!!!!!!!!

後備方案:
如果恰恰好颱風來襲的話
沒關係!!!
立即變更為海邊放風箏!!!!!
成為追風箏的孩子吧!!!!!!

TO:固定班底
未前往者一率處以"捏肉肉"極刑=W=+

----------


## 鳴月‧靈兒

我是不是固定班底啊XDD?

不過我希望是可以選星期五啦0.0...

因為這樣才不會隔天累到不能去上課(?)

而且  據說也有中北部的獸想來喔0w0/

我會幫你們問問的～ 

我的時間上  就以禮拜五為準吧0w0

----------


## 野

> 我是不是固定班底啊XDD?


是的,你是(捏


點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    旗津20多隻獸的盛況那次全部都是固定班底((咦

----------


## 瘋狂Lock皮

汪汪~~~

皮皮也想去>w<(也把照照拖出來(被打

8月多  還好久唷@@

----------


## 幻

想去，
但也不一定能去。
揪咪>_0+

希望日期在8/15以前(8/18返校不想太累(?)。
不過到時候會不會到還是個未知數。w

想上次去台南沒有去高雄……(哀傷)
(把黑狗丟下海(?)

去了就要找地方住了。(?)

----------


## GOOSE

會不會卡到暑期輔導（舉手發問
7月13～8月7

（猶豫要不要曝光的某鵝……）

要不其實……可以考慮？
好詭異的感覺……

----------


## Totem‧T

我搞不好可以。(?

不過還要找住宿地方。+1

話說如果主辦人能丟幾個好住處應該會有不少北部的跑下來？(不負責任發言

----------


## 狂龍

想去......
我會拉下臉求我爸帶我去= ="　((如果可以我不想坐...
好像可以看到很多隻獸...　　
一口氣認識很多獸...

----------


## 環伐貳閃

> 是的,你是(捏
> 
> 
> 點擊以顯示隱藏內容
> 
>     旗津20多隻獸的盛況那次全部都是固定班底((咦


這麼說我也是固定班底囉。XD"

姆，我會盡量配合那邊時間的。ˇ

----------


## 照

*++++++++++++++1*還有我我我我我我我(猛舉掌

押逼我一定要打個爽快的水球戰~~

話說昨天考完試才到朋友家打了一場小小的水球戰

決對不要14號喔 因為我們返校打掃(跪...


要選有颱風來的那一天嘛 (大燦笑((被圍毆



我有疑問!!!!

50太少了啦~~~~我也來提供給包好不好~~~

還是說這麼少是為了打掃的工作呢?

----------


## 瘋狂Lock皮

汪汪~~~~

照照要皮皮就要囉˙W˙+1

但有意外就....不行了 應該是沒有臘

跟FF不會撞到

那也算皮皮唷˙W˙

14號不要唷 要去打掃 (其實沒去也沒差臘=ˇ=)






50真的太少了  因為昨天才跟照照玩過(喂

一下下就沒了

----------


## 翔狗

某藍狼 : 8/1~8/9要上班(噴)

--------------------------------------
ㄟ豆... 統計起來好麻煩xd (被拖走

請注意，是一個人50喔!!
如果人數10人的話 就有500的摳摳來買水球了!!

高雄地區的人員，麻煩說一下嘿，因為這樣比較好安排

至於有人要過夜的話，這可以在談、看是要增加夜間行程還是怎樣

還有卡到暑期輔導這點，就要看情況了....
所以才需要大家給個可以的時間，方便安排

----------


## 上官犬良

哇哩好熱門

氣球我有找到兩千個四百五十摳的
不怕丟不夠囉(燦

過夜阿...老實說我不是很清楚(汗
是要住旅館還是寄人籬下(愣

夜間行程去瑞豐瑞豐啦!(敲碗

是說移動方式也是個很大的問題="=
捷運?

----------


## 野

嚇唬誰?!
好踴躍阿大家XD
感謝支持~~


*>瘋狂Lock皮:*
早點規劃押呼呼
老實說我怕有颱風(炸炸炸

*>幻:*
我比較期望是在8/個位數  以前
因為我怕颱風延期
妳給我來(?)


*>GOOSE:*
孩子(?)別害羞
獸總有第一次(噴
熟了就不詭異了wwwww(就弱智了?!
會不會卡倒暑輔是個好問題因為還沒統計我也不確定(汗



*>騰:*
好住處噢.....要COCO的還是...(喂?!
是說車站附近的商務旅店
好像幾百元一個晚上   我是要丟這個嘛嘛嘛?


*>狂龍:*
坐...?
看到很多獸是OKOK的XD
總之 歡迎歡迎
妳爸會不會一聽到是"網友"..就@@


*>閃閃:*
妳一定給我來(?!)
XP   OKOK講好時間跟你說


*>罩照:*

YES~50是一人先預定
多退少補

妳屎定了 我要砸爆妳哇哈哈哈哈哈哈哈YA!!!

OK不要14號
不然在你們學校那邊玩然後一起打掃好了(炸

*>香狗:*
如此艱辛的工作就交給大艮啦~~~(?!)
要找大家都OK的真的難(汗
不過有寫我就先計下來




*>艮:*
先把水球排好再說(汗




=======================

以上
感謝大家熱情回覆~~~

----------


## 幻

早點把日期確定出來我就可以確定我能不能去了。
揪咪>_0+

颱風來才好玩啊！(誤)

住的地方應該不難找，
找不到的話就只好委屈一下自己找騰陪我去你說的那個商務旅店囉。
(下一秒獵奇)

----------


## GOOSE

恩……
怎麼說
發現日期不是重點（炸
是時間XDD（巴飛

暑輔半天而已W

是下午到？
還是上午到？

計算了一下
從家裡BICK到火車站時間為15分鐘
從家裡到旗津時間為30分鐘
從學校到旗津15分鐘
從學校到火車站為15分鐘（算這個幹嘛？巴飛
（其實在算的是：旗津-火車站-學校是一個美麗的三角形？）

老媽應該不會管（炸
……（還是在猶豫……K）

----------


## 雷恩

看得我也好想去呀！

可是不是假日我不好排假說，
只能先掛個名了^ ^

----------


## 狂龍

唔...坐←坐我爸的車...
我會跟我爸說是很照顧我的學長...  ((汗
到時候就請大家配合拉~　　((拖走

然後...我要請一隻獸幫我帶路...
不然我會走到台南去...　　
方向感極差的傻瓜...　　((角落...

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    高雄火車站......在哪...　　((望...

----------


## 天牙  狼

好想去好想去(淚目
不行...
要讀書(那現在還在混!!!
By 117

----------


## 照

我剛看了一下學校發的行事曆

8月12號是返校日要拿註冊單
8月14號要返校打掃

12是星期三14是星期五

這兩天先不列入考量吧

大概可以在8月1號到8月8號???

選非假日不知道人會不會很多
因為放假了這些旺季人或許也滿多的

時間的話要一整天才過癮吧XD

不過有人要暑期輔導

預定中午集合應該可以
這樣全部用好水球也灌好也要一.兩個鐘頭吧

開戰時間定在下午3.4點呢??

小小的估計=ˇ=

----------


## 野

> 早點把日期確定出來我就可以確定我能不能去了。
> 揪咪>_0+
> 
> 颱風來才好玩啊！(誤)
> 
> 住的地方應該不難找，
> 找不到的話就只好委屈一下自己找騰陪我去你說的那個商務旅店囉。
> (下一秒獵奇)


(捏)
水球會被颱風捲走(?)
是不難找阿~
高火外面有很多人可以陪你們一起睡覺  (邪燦
睡路邊免費的唷 ~~(拖走

日期日期日期~~~(爆走




*>GOOSE:*

噗噁
我們原本是安排眾獸高火集合   公車去的~
GOOSE要自各前往嗎?   : )

時間時間...應該是  (我忘了)(汗
是上午到~若您要自行前往是隨時到都可沒問題的w
弄到下午是一定的


原本是預定11點開打之類的
但是我怕水球尚未裝玩，裝玩水球大家就累了餓了
就會搞到下午再開打XD

別猶豫猶豫猶豫了了了~~~~
別枉費妳可愛的暑假押押押XDDD

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    如果是害怕全部都男孩的話是不用擔心的ww
主辦人是母的*2(燦    
    



*>雷恩:*來來一起來~~
OK我會把你的方便時間納入考量的
感謝參 與     :Smile: 



*>狂龍:*
可以冒昧問一下閣下是哪裡獸?w
(不方便可以私下

基本上您只要到的了火車站(台南屏東沒意外都有人會從那兒出發)
就可以到達高火了w

化身為同學學長戰術OKOK(炸炸炸



*>天牙 狼:*
天牙是7/1.2.3的考生嗎?
還是明年的?

期待歡迎看到更多獸來押押押押押~~~~
獸多好玩阿XP


*>罩照:*
OK 都先納入考量
放假旺季搞不好連外人都來大戰XD(炸

摁哼~
有暑輔的請留一下日期方便安排樓

我們上次打裝了5.6百顆
就快三小時了..(是邊裝邊玩啦....)

五百多顆好像是兩百多塊
夠十個人打
阿有大艮找到2500顆450元的(打到手酸哇哈哈


開戰時間其實我還有點在考量
哪一個時間點才不會太曬
還是說大家不會CARE?

我也怕場地水龍頭不夠會裝很久
我會先跟某獸去看場地

諸位有要在出發前OR出發後用餐的意願嗎?
還是打包帶零食?叫MM歡樂送應該也OK   
(還是有獸會怕油沒有乾淨的(炸炸

----------


## 翔狗

*先感謝大家的發言啦~*

住宿方面的話，聽老師上課再說、比較晚的時間在入住，
這樣"價錢"因該可以更低~
(一般來說 一夜 450-500)

另外徵求可以提早到場的高雄獸來幫忙~
詳情請聯絡各主辦人員。

交通工具方面，如果是搭捷運的話，可以多安排一些地方~
然後買一日卡，這樣比較划算。
不然單程也是可以，只是行程的點會比較少~ 這樣才能達到省錢的目的!!
(公車的話單趟12元 來回24，但是花的時間是捷運的2-3倍)

需要特殊條件配合的麻煩提出如:家長等
可以幫忙的地方我們會盡量!!
但是，請注意詳細原因要說清楚!! 也請不要用冒名的，以免造成大家的困擾!!

----------


## 天牙  狼

要升高三的考生(倒
皮皮救我啦(誤
我想念大家太深囉>3<
By 117

----------


## 米果斯

米果去的可能性好像不高=W= (遭歐

不知道耶 反正先看看在說-W-

順便問問  如果從金銀島 到旗津  會很遠咩@@?

米果我很少出門的(頂多去網咖) (被拖走

所以算是超級大路痴  想說如果很近 起腳踏車 看看

米果想要測試 自己可以騎多遠說 -W-.....
不想要叫家人帶我去  想要自己測試ˋWˊ
所以想問  金銀島 到旗津 的路程～
不知道也沒關西 自己去查 之後迷路(炸
反正 都先看看在說@@日期 先決定在看看XD

----------


## 瘋狂Lock皮

汪汪~~~

皮皮要怎麼救阿@@

小牙先考試加油啦~~~

----------


## 幻

不好意思，
因為一些突然的因素，
所以我不能去了。

抱歉。

----------


## 野

*>天牙:*
呼呼天牙考試加油嘿~!!
別擔心~今年成果不錯的話
妳明年是可以參加的到的  XD
加油摟~



*>米果斯:*
OK的   w
孩子
金銀島到旗津別想不開押...
來高火跟大家一同出發吧ww



*>幻:*
沒關係的   :Smile:  
不用道歉啦~~
這活動本來就是能來就來的~~
感謝您有心參與 w



呼呼
感謝香狗提出一日卡~
(我都忘了有這個(炸
替各位省錢~~真是聰明狗XDD

----------


## 翔狗

= ㄦ= 

從金銀島騎到旗津.....
非常遠喔，建議 一起到火車站出發。

-----

野你這樣說我會害羞~ (??????

-----

另外，各位有需要"海灘褲"的可以跟我說一聲，
詳細情況請以短訊息連絡。

----------


## 狐狼˙亞克

最盛況的地方,怎麼能~不能沒有我呢!!

亞克我可是南部的孩子王(自己編的吧!!..

讓我也參一腳吧!!

K的你們滿身水球(哈...XD"

((舉手參與+1..

提外話: 

我的本名是"安盛"要記住(白吃!!誰會想知道你的本名阿!! 

我還要問一下!! 

是不是要去啥有水多的地方玩呢?!(那就該帶泳褲摟~ 

如果是在指定地點(無路人.. 

那就要帶換洗衣物(害羞... 

對不起問了這些白吃問題(Sorry.. 

最後一題!! 

很想帶同學一起去耶!! 

不知道可不可以~(害羞..扭.. 

如果不行我也不勉強(沮喪.. 

但~我還是有小狂弟陪我(嘻...XD"

----------


## 翔狗

> 提外話:
> "


攜伴參加當然可以，
只要他能接受大家的相處方式、習慣、興趣，這樣就不成問題~ 。

地點暫定、旗津海水浴場，
您要穿泳褲不反對~要帶換洗衣物也OK~ 
如果您要裸的話... 恩.. 這就比較麻煩了.....

所有活動相關細節，在各主辦人的回覆與發言中都有說明~ 煩請注意~ 


PS. 需要海灘褲的同學們，煩請短訊息詢問~

----------


## CANCAT

個人覺得認識我的應該沒幾個...(愣
但是難得暑假有活動，就參與一下唄。

不過我還是很擔心會冷場就是了... (大愣

----------


## 雷德托爾

TO罐頭貓
我認識你呢~(毆飛


可能會參加 並且攜帶閃光亂入 
請各位準備好太陽眼鏡喔~

不過可能不會下水就是了...囧

----------


## 野

*>亞克:*
帶朋友的問題就像香狗回答那般~
基本上衣服太陽曬曬就乾了(?
不喜歡濕濕黏黏的就帶套衣褲更換吧w


*>罐頭貓:*
不認識沒關係~來就認識了~(老梗 (喂!

歡迎參與~~不用擔心
我們會努力炒熱的""



*>雷德托爾 :*
OKOK
歡迎參與~

不下水噢...沒關係我們有水球
沒啦@@ 如果真的不想濕就在旁邊哈拉啦勒吧~~
(順便顧東西  (喂

----------


## 小痕

參加參加QwQ
有股莫名奇妙的感覺(?

被水球打玩 然後待在太陽底下曬 感覺很爽XD"
可以矇著眼睛打嗎!?(核爆

----------


## Totem‧T

> 攜伴參加當然可以，
> 只要他能接受大家的相處方式、習慣、興趣，這樣就不成問題~ 。
> 
> 地點暫定、旗津海水浴場，
> 您要穿泳褲不反對~要帶換洗衣物也OK~ 
> 如果您要裸的話... 恩.. 這就比較麻煩了.....
> 
> 所有活動相關細節，在各主辦人的回覆與發言中都有說明~ 煩請注意~ 
> 
> ...


海灘褲一件多少啊？

沒買過，想買一件來穿看看。(思

----------


## 翔狗

> 海灘褲


為了避免不必要的誤會....
麻煩短訊息詢問~

那你有要參加本次的活動嗎@@?

----------


## Balido

我跟喵喵喵(喵咪貓)要去~~((舉手

喵喵喵會帶他的朋友去~

不過可能不下水，我要在旁邊埋喵喵((欸?)，除非我減肥成功我再換泳裝參與ˇˇ

----------


## 翔狗

> 我跟喵喵喵(喵咪貓)要去~~((舉手
> 
> 喵喵喵會帶他的朋友去~
> 
> 不過可能不下水，我要在旁邊埋喵喵((欸?)，除非我減肥成功我再換泳裝參與ˇˇ


啥? 你說你要下水喔~ OK阿~ 沒問題啦ˊˇˋ
如果嫌下水不夠我們還有水球呦~
------------------------------------------------

麻煩提供一下您可以去的時間日期，

帶朋友的話請注意我上面說的狀況....
我們希望大家可以玩在一起，而不是一團一團的.....

----------


## 月狼奧雷

你們是欠缺什麼幫忙哇?

阿良我多少可以幫上一點忙吧~

雖然也不知道要幫些什麼忙啦^^~

若要問我是誰~其實我是你學長啦~((抓頭

----------


## Balido

噗，我是說如果我減肥成功再換泳裝跟大家一起下水ˇ(不想自曝其短啊~)
(雖然我覺得不管怎樣到最後還是會濕)(爆)


基本上任何時間都是可以的，我跟喵喵並沒有時間上的限制，不過喵喵最晚只能待到五六點就得回家了

關於喵喵的朋友是沒問題的，不然還是讓喵喵來講比較清楚"

----------


## 喵咪貓

恩...簡單來說


我家人不喜歡我把衣服搞得溼溼的在帶回家

雖然有衣服套換可是還是很麻煩

回家會被碎碎念


所以我從來都不下水or打水球


但是我跟我朋友兩個都想要在海邊玩（我們兩個喜歡挖沙坑）

湊熱鬧

我們會幫忙裝水球和收拾


恩...不方便的話，那就考慮不跟團了。


日期是都ｏｋ，其實也是因為我不曉得我什麼時候工作才會結束...

----------


## 翔狗

月狼奧雷 : 

零時工數名XD 主要是幫忙裝水球、搬東西、清理場地，等....

還有~ 主辦人有三個 您是哪位的學長?

------------

Balido :

別想太多了~
玩的開心最重要~

------------

喵咪貓 :

當天會希望各位帶換洗衣物，主要是希望不要感冒了...
而且就算晒乾了，穿起來還是怪怪的 0.0

但衣服不會濕濕的~ 因為休息時間可以拿去晒乾~
因為妳們在場地內，所以還是有一定的機率被水球K到....
所以建議你們還是帶個換洗衣物比較安全^^"

PS . 跟團OK，只要我提到的問題可以配合，你要帶幾個來都OK~

----------


## 野

> 我跟喵喵喵(喵咪貓)要去~~((舉手
> 
> 喵喵喵會帶他的朋友去~
> 
> 不過可能不下水，我要在旁邊埋喵喵((欸?)，除非我減肥成功我再換泳裝參與ˇˇ


呼呼呼呼呼
如果您要穿泳裝打水球我不反對wwwwwwww(?

唉唷~就說打水球  還沒到下水啦~~~(那是現場再說的(?


*>小痕:*


小痕同學歡迎妳的參加
請密切注意本討論串之更新
以及留下妳有空參與的時段w




*>月狼奧雷:*

學長瞎咪??w
幫忙噢~顧東西跑腿買午餐出車錢阿
如果要打水球歡迎加入噢~

*>喵咪貓:*
帶朋友的話是希望能跟大家聊的起來玩的起來而已~~就醬XP
吼哼哼(?)    獸不輕狂挽少年(?
一起瘋嘛~~~~(慫恿?

痾...如果你們要在旁邊玩沙坑也是OK啦""
但是就是參與率期望這樣ww






=======

基本上我覺得
大家裝完水球打完撿完垃圾就快累斃了"
還沒下水就想要找地方休息了(炸

----------


## 狂龍

恩~恩~~
確定要跟亞克哥一起去~~

不過......
穿海灘褲可以+穿上衣麼...
沒穿感覺很露埃= ="
自己覺得拉......



嘻嘻~~補上~
時間...沒問題...不要6點叫我起來趕火車就好了..."
晚回家的話...打通電話就好了...幾點都OK...
至於是日期...8/10號打掃...打掃時間可以另外補=﹏=

另註...小心某某的閃光動作=﹏=

----------


## 野

> 月狼奧雷 : 
> 
> 零時工數名XD 主要是幫忙裝水球、搬東西、清理場地，等....
> 
> 還有~ 主辦人有三個 您是哪位的學長?


好像是大艮的= =
他好像有跟我提過(汗

那就，跑腿。(1S





> 恩~恩~~
> 確定要跟亞克哥一起去~~
> 
> 不過......
> 穿海灘褲可以+穿上衣麼...
> 沒穿感覺很露埃= ="
> 自己覺得拉......


好的
孩子孩子留下你們可以的時間阿阿阿阿阿阿~~~~~  (抱頭


當然OK阿@@沒有人說一定要露點(汗
不用太注重~(反正會濕?)  輕鬆舒服即可

----------


## 翔狗

0.0 聽說穿泳裝被水球打到粉刺激(?
新買的泳裝，建議你泡個水在穿~
至於為啥.... 說真的我也不是很懂0.0

------------------------

等等!! 誰說一定要裸的阿!!!?

在這邊提供幾個方案 :

A : 海灘褲 + 掉嘎
B : 海灘褲 + T恤
C : 泳褲     + 掉嘎
D : 泳褲     + T恤
E  : 樹葉 X 3
------------------------

恩.... 在場天真無邪純真善良的小朋友很多~ (包誇我~ (被拖去撞牆
閃光... 請節制.... 我們是去玩水球的 = ~ =

=============

需要海灘褲的請發點訊給我.....

----------


## CANCAT

我也很天真善良，
經不起太強烈的閃光。

我得了看到別人閃光就會想起自己家裡還有一個親愛寶貝的病(?

----------


## 月狼奧雷

我是犬良的學長哇...

跑腿...是跑什麼腿阿....

買午餐出車錢...我認輸哇...不過當然歡迎大家幫我出^Q^

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
要被水打哇...

我可以用"工作人員靈氣"來躲水球嗎~LOL~

不然使用跑腿技巧閃水球哇-W-...

不然不被水球打到還好....要是我一被打到會發生很可怕的事哇~((鬼化

((小天使: 這時請當下最弱氣的人要非常小心~因為奧雷通常會第一個攻擊^^~))

我看到別人放閃光我會非常想跟著亂入進去放阿....

我也要放閃光哇~~~~~~~~~~~((墮入深淵

我好像是離題了說~((抓頭

*那麼~跑腿要跑什麼哇~XD*

----------


## 翔狗

> 我是犬良的學長哇...
> 
> 跑腿...


跑旗津一圈 (?

所以閃光是危險的~我們還是去玩水球就好  = ="

以上!!

----------


## 小痕

> 跑旗津一圈 (?
> 
> 所以閃光是危險的~我們還是去玩水球就好  = ="
> 
> 以上!!


那可以被水球砸到,因而放閃光嗎!?
到時候水球戰就變成"閃光"戰了((被拖
可以帶遮羞布嗎!?((又再次被拖

----------


## 照

是誰說要閃光的阿=口=""
當心被水球圍毆  WWWWW

我可以說閃光不要嘛 

基本上穿得舒適即可不是嘛

我一定會穿夾腳拖+海灘褲+T恤

只要不要全裸ˇˇ要全裸的話....

獸化吧 ~~~!!!!!!!

我會很期待看到的~ 開玩笑的啦 咱腦殘XD"

----------


## 翔狗

這樣我要改提供墨鏡了 ˋ口ˊ!!

--------------------------------

照奶奶~ 克制克制~
你這樣會嚇到小朋友的 囧....


PS . 當天可能會到處跑... 請別穿藍白拖坐捷運阿 囧...

----------


## 狐狼˙亞克

嘎~有控時間我和狂龍(弟弟)已經定好了!!

早上8點做火車~高雄火車站應該不超過9點= =

而且這次好像很熱鬧耶!!(興奮..

又有很多新人的說!!

當天應該會認識很多人唷!!

^w^  耶~~~~~~

提外話:

我當天可能會穿很露喔!!(沒肉..

大家應該也不想看吧?!(傷眼睛..

----------


## 小痕

囧   忘了報時間呢.....

8/14(五)前暑期輔導  
其餘皆可...
扣掉禮拜六ˋ日,真不知道能剩幾天。
佔用到各位的時間,請先講吧,我考慮請假((誤。

我當天應該也是穿夾角+海灘+T恤。
因為覺得穿泳褲怪怪的,不像游泳吧?!

----------


## 野

*>罐頭貓:*
噗...XD
那這種奇特病的解藥就是 跟大家一起閃光 一定會好很快~~
呼呼呼~~~

(被拖


*>月狼奧雷:*
當然不行       ~~~妳不能躲水球(?)
妳是指定被打(???????

跑腿噢~
當然就是我們打累了以後去買十個大PIZZA回來這樣
就是當工作人員就是了吧吧吧~~XD
那就到時候我看工作弄得怎樣再交代妳吧w
非常感謝摟~www


*>罩罩:*
OK
我也要組成NONO閃光聯盟(?
夾拖吊嘎必備!!!!!!!!!(激



*>亞克:*
痾...穿著涼快舒適即可  不用那麼注重露不露的問題(汗
請不要讓我帶出去的獸團有觸到妨礙風化這樣問題就好



*>小痕:*
OK
感謝妳報備時間w
日期弄好會提出來公佈~~~
您的裝備(?)是正確示範之一w

----------


## CANCAT

不想看+1
我們是單純的玩樂聚會，別搞得像交友聚會一樣，好嗎？

不過我想了解的是日期，
誰能夠整合個數據出來呢？
不然就是選個幾天讓大家挑，工作流程上也比較好安排吧？

----------


## 翔狗

*-------------------- [7月4日更新] -----------------------------*
＊參加名單： 
1. 野                       : 活動發起
2. 犬良                   : 活動主辦  
3. 香狗                   : 活動協辦
4. 劍                       : 日期未確定 (等候最終日期)
5. 靈兒                   : 日期未確定 (建議星期5)
6. 瘋狂Lock皮      : 12、14號以外都可配合
7. goose            : 7號以後 (18、24不行)
8. Totem‧T       : 日期未確定*
9. 狂龍                   : 10號以外皆可
10. 環伐貳閃         : 日期未確定 (等候最終日期)
11. 照                     : 12、14號以外都可配合
12. 藍狼                 : 10號以後都可配合
13. 雷恩                 : 日期未確定 (佔位子)
14. 米果斯             : 日期未確定 (等候最終日期)
15. 狐狼˙亞克     : 1~20
16. 罐頭裡的肥貓 : 日期未確定 (等候最終日期)
17. 雷德托爾         : 日期未確定 (佔位子)
18. 小痕                 : 14號以後都可
19. Balido          : 日期未確定 (都可配合)
20. 喵咪貓             : 日期未確定 (都可配合)

 ----------------------------------------------------------

麻煩有紅色的朋友們~ 趕快與主辦單位連絡，說明您可以配合的時間~

----------


## 小痕

8/14號後面日期皆可
這是確認嗎?@@"

----------


## GOOSE

啊！
突然想到24和18也不行這樣……（聽到骨頭被咬碎的聲音？
抱歉現在才說阿……（歉意）

其他都不卡到XD
（歡樂翹補習？）

不過GOOSE去的話應該應該……是去幫大家看東西的（炸
感覺拿著相機比較適合GOOSE（？

如果有東西需要搬的話，孔武有力（？）的GOOS可以幫忙XD

滾滾滾～出去玩～出去玩～（燦）

----------


## 翔狗

> 滾滾滾～出去玩～出去玩～（燦）


感謝你的熱情支持~

----------

以上時間表已更新。

----------


## 小黑貓

阿阿啊!!!高雄貓+1  +1啊!!!(激動
考慮好久=W=  因為一直卡在時間的問題 =A=

不過老實說時間只有8/1~8/8  8/10~8/13 +個15號(炸
是個感覺時間非常複雜的行程(噴飛
還是說報(暴)名截止了QAQ
不過如果有突發意外...可能會以工作為優先<<<事先說一下= =

還需要補充什麼喵OWO?  (思考貌

----------


## 米果斯

喔喔～
米果7/20～8/12 要去參加 新生基礎訓練說(所以先暫定12號以後@@

真是麻煩 不知道那可不可以請假耶(炸

如果後期 有事情的話 會在說@@
如果後期沒去的話 米果先說聲抱歉><
(況且這是我第一次參加活動0...0
因為米果很少出門說  =W= (遭歐

----------


## 上官犬良

阿野野野我整理好一份了
如果要"大家都能到"的話
只有八月十五號

要暫定那一天嗎?

----------


## 翔狗

> 阿野野野我整理好一份了
> 如果要"大家都能到"的話
> 只有八月十五號
> 
> 要暫定那一天嗎?


8/15 星期六耶 0.0
我因該可以先預訂休假~

----------


## 狐狼˙亞克

野大!!日期我大概知道是在8/15(六)

我是想說是不要需要有比較好分辨的信物呢!?

但不要太引人注目的那種!!

個人意見:

例如在手上寫狼版個人獸的名稱~

例圖
</img>

我是覺得這樣比較好辨認是獸友還是陌生人

因為集合地點是火車站隔壁的麥當當麻~((群眾常去的場所..

所以才想到這個辦法!!

或許您已經有打算了吧?!

----------


## GOOSE

需要嗎？=W=
二十個人到最後都會聚集在門口，應該還蠻好認的～
不過寫字的話，可以分辨誰是誰XDDD（記不起誰是誰的GOOSE

不過我很想知道是早上的話，是幾點呢？

----------


## 翔狗

有緣人自然會相見的~~
依我們的人數，大家很好認的~

面對MM右手邊 有一間目前沒有營業的商店 大家聚集在那邊就好~
至於在手上寫字..... 算了吧!! 你要我們大家到處看別人的手嗎 囧!!!

-----------

詳細的方法我們討論過後 會再發表~ 麻煩密切注意這帖

----------


## Balido

如果真要寫的話我覺得寫在臉上比較快((誤

我是覺得不太需要做什麼記號來分辨之類的，一天相處下來基本上就會大概記住誰是誰了~雖然我還是會忘記就是((被毆

另外如果不小心脫隊只要注意看最顯眼的獸友還是可以回得來的((欸?

----------


## 野

痾....
贊成Balido+1

基本上這次行程
多半的面孔我都見過所以...
摁摁ˊ▽ˋ


當天你就看哪裡友奇妙的人群就往那邊走吧...

還有MM再火車站 對面

----------


## 雷德托爾

恩...我暑假閒到爆 
所以任何時段我都能配合
但除了7/25 26的FF
還有8/7的皮克斯展

其他時段都OK

致於認人嘛~
呼呼~在獸聚看過我的都知道我可是十分亮眼(顯眼好認)的(?

不過我不擅長開口就是了lol

----------


## 雷恩

剩我還沒回應日期嗎  :onion_22:  
不管是哪一天都要看有沒有辦法排到假，

請一定要在八月之前決定好日期喲  :onion_28:

----------


## 小痕

> 致於認人嘛~
> 
> 呼呼~在獸聚看過我的都知道我可是十分亮眼(顯眼好認)的(?
> 
> 不過我不擅長開口就是了lol


香狗~~

還可以推薦墨鏡嗎!?((拖走

說好不放閃光的丫((誤

----------


## 翔狗

活動日期跟相關的問題會在8月份之前跟各位說明的~
(以利各位橋時間~)

----

墨鏡喔~ 可以帶阿ˊˇˋ
你想想一整團都帶墨鏡，可以"佔位子"，又好認~ (等等!! 

----

亮眼跟閃光無關喔~

----------


## Net.狼

好熱鬧好青春啊?
為什麼又是旗津------(看阿娘)

大家加油祝玩得愉快ˇˇ





放心好了阿娘跟劍劍很好認的?

----------


## 野

> 我有個問題（舉爪）
> 可以加塞我這個老人嗎orz



來阿!!!XDD
劍劍子老奶奶(?)千年老妖怪都可以參加了wwww
歡迎歡迎w


阿姐來嘛....ˊAˋ
想看你拿水球砸別人的樣子....(?
諸位看見睡著被掛在火車頭前面的那位(?)就是劍劍子了

----------


## 夜月之狼

報名(愣)

沒有意外的話八月啥時都能配合......


可不可以不要丟水球直接拿水管噗哦(遭丟海)

----------


## 小黑貓

話說今天因為某個因緣下.去了一下"海洋之星"(((85大樓旁
發現OO 那裡有一個到一半小腿的水池
而且還看到一票人在那裏很HIGH的玩水(炸
(所謂的踢水+潑水)

然後看了一下~旁邊也有更衣室+WC
不過是沒有沙灘

但如果怕人多的話.總覺得海洋之星是不會比旗津多人喵

不過交通部知道是怎樣.公車路線喵不知道
如果是捷運的話.坐到三多站.用走路大概20分鐘後就到
不過也沒有小吃就是了 (狂汗

----------


## 山風

因為日期還沒訂好而且接下來不知道會不會有其他事情，
所以還不確定是不是能去，
不知道可不可以先報名等到日期確定後再決定呢>3<？

話說「沉默是金」是我的座右銘（鼻息（咦

----------


## 翔狗

NET :

大姐~ 一起來咩~~ 少你一個感覺不對耶XD

----

野 : 

劍劍子+1 (?

----

夜月之狼 : 

我們很樂看你在海中燦奔~~

----

小黑貓 :

感謝您的建議~
海洋之星的確是個不錯的地方~
而且地板比較乾淨^^"
但是那邊屬於比較沒有那麼開放的場地....
所以怕會有管理員出面阻止我們的活動....
詳細我們會在討論，感謝你的提議~^^

PS . 旗津的小吃攤.... 一不注意容易被坑ˊ口ˋ

----

赤焰楓天．嵐翼 : 

日期目前暫訂8/15，因該是不會變更~
除非遇到一些特殊狀況~~

可以先報名~ 但請各位先報名的人員於活動前10天確定是否出席，感謝^^"

----

----------


## 當心黑狗

我!!我我我我!!!
我想參加阿阿!!(興奮

我想被砸被砸被砸被砸w
嗚呼呼呼!!請用力阿!!(你這個M!!

至於我對人多 又能溼透透和 能被S 的活動
特別有興趣阿阿阿!!
我要參加參加參加阿阿!!(這樣好害羞阿阿(遮臉
時間!! 很閒!!非常閒!!我非常的閒阿阿阿哈哈!!(被揍

就這樣..我想參加..(心(?

----------


## 翔狗

-------------------- [7月7日更新] ----------------------------- 
活動名稱 : 濕落的夏天

活動負責人 : 野、上官犬良、翔狗

活動地點 : 高雄、旗津海水浴場 (暫定)

活動日期 : 2009 / 8 / 15 (六) (暫定)

活動時間 : AM:11:00 ~ PM:5:00

活動費用 :  

       水球負擔: 20 元
         交通費: (未確定)
       渡輪費: 30元
         餐費 : 看你要吃啥

大略行程 : 

      AM 10:30 至高雄車站旁的舊站紀念館集合、
        AM 11:00 出發前往鼓山渡船場，搭船往旗津、
        AM 11:30 到達旗津海水浴場，准備開始本次活動、
        PM 12:00 開始本次活動~ 祝各位全身溼答答~
      PM   3:00 活動結束，整理現場。
        PM   4:00 找地方用餐，聊天
        PM   5:00 散會

相關衣物建議 :

請穿不容易髒掉的衣服褲子，不然容易弄髒喔!!
衣著請以輕鬆休閒為主，我們是去玩的~ 不是交誼喔~
當天請穿布鞋、帆布鞋 等，請勿穿藍白拖鞋!! 請維護團體形象!! (可帶鞋子去換)

相關注意事項 : 

一、當天請勿遲到!! 我們會準時11:00出發。
二、活動當天請遵守，主辦單位的指揮!! 請勿擅自離場，或做出有害團隊形象的行為。
三、請衣著整齊到場，勿妨礙整體形象，活動衣物可到現場再換。
四、當天請準備足夠的零錢，渡輪是不等人的。
五、記得帶換洗衣物以免感冒。
六、如果怕中途肚子餓，可以帶些簡單的食物到場。
七、請自行節制不適當令人惱怒的行為，團體行動要互相尊重。
八、到場時請把"水球負擔"的 20元交給 上官犬良。
九、無正當理由未整理場地者，下次活動絕對看不到你的身影噢。
*十、以上如做不到，請自行退出本次活動*!!


----------------------[ 名單與注意事項 ] ------------------------------------------------

1. 如有帶伴前往、請幫他們報個名，以利人數計算。
2. 有攜伴參加的，請注意你的同伴~ 您要負起照顧他的責任。
3. 請各位於活動前十天，做最終的確定!! 


＊參加名單：

1. 野           : 活動發起 
2. 犬良       : 活動主辦 
3. 香狗       : 活動協辦 
4. 劍
5. 靈兒
6. 瘋狂Lock皮
7. goose
8. Totem‧T
9. 狂龍
10. 環伐貳閃
11. 照
12. 藍狼        :活動服務
13. 雷恩
14. 米果斯
15. 狐狼˙亞克
16. 罐頭裡的肥貓
17. 雷德托爾
18. 小痕
19. Balido
20. 喵咪貓
21. 小黑貓
22. Wolfang
23. 夜月之狼
24. 赤焰楓天．嵐翼
25. 當心黑狗 
26. 月狼奧雷        :活動服務

----------


## GOOSE

> 渡輪費: 30元


 ※全票15元.機車20元.學生12元.旗津卡免費.

也許可以考慮提醒還是學生的孩子們帶一下學生證這樣（？
一起來省錢吧！WWW

我能不能自願當岸上觀戰加拍照的人W（打飛

----------


## 翔狗

> 渡輪費: 30元
> 			
> 		
> 
>  ※全票15元.機車20元.學生12元.旗津卡免費.
> 
> 也許可以考慮提醒還是學生的孩子們帶一下學生證這樣（？
> 一起來省錢吧！WWW
> 
> 我能不能自願當岸上觀戰加拍照的人W（打飛


OK~ 下次更新會補上~

此場地無觀戰區喔~
您要幫忙拍照當然可以阿~ 建議你裝個防水盒~ 
這樣帶著相機逃命比較安全~ (意義不明!!

PS . 當天攝影師不入鏡這理由不受用喔~
       因為我絕對會帶腳架去的ˊˇˋ

----------


## 叢雲.天

8月份的活動啊...
最近感覺快跟獸界脫節了,就暫時掛名參加好了
不過如果沒辦法排休的話就無法參加了
就先這樣啦~

----------


## 翔狗

> 8月份的活動啊...
> 最近感覺快跟獸界脫節了,就暫時掛名參加好了
> 不過如果沒辦法排休的話就無法參加了
> 就先這樣啦~


收到了~ 
相幫您把名子寫上去~~
請於活動開始前10天聯絡喔~~

PS. 下次更新會補上~

----------


## 小樂

香狗狗 ~

我要報名 ˊWˋ

八月份有空安定 .

----------


## Balido

噗呃越來越多人了((汗

這麼多人都可以開班級了((啥鬼!!

----------


## 野

> 香狗狗 ~
> 
> 我要報名 ˊWˋ
> 
> 八月份有空安定 .


OK納入名單w
請密切注意本帖任何更新訊息
感謝您的參與




> 噗呃越來越多人了((汗
> 
> 這麼多人都可以開班級了((啥鬼!!


OK
那我們請Balido~老師帶班~
前往旗津(喂

----------


## 翔狗

-------------------- [7月9日更新] ----------------------------- 
活動名稱 : 濕落的夏天

活動負責人 : 野、上官犬良、翔狗

活動地點 : 高雄、旗津海水浴場 (暫定)

活動日期 : 2009 / 8 / 15 (六) (暫定)

活動時間 : AM:11:00 ~ PM:5:00

活動費用 :  

       水球負擔: 20 元
         交通費: (未確定)
       渡輪費: 30元
         餐費 : 看你要吃啥

大略行程 : 

      AM 10:30 至高雄車站旁的舊站紀念館集合、
        AM 11:00 出發前往鼓山渡船場，搭船往旗津、
        AM 11:30 到達旗津海水浴場，准備開始本次活動、
        PM 12:00 開始本次活動~ 祝各位全身溼答答~
      PM   3:00 活動結束，整理現場。
        PM   4:00 找地方用餐，聊天
        PM   5:00 散會

相關衣物建議 :

請穿不容易髒掉的衣服褲子，不然容易弄髒喔!!
衣著請以輕鬆休閒為主，我們是去玩的~ 不是交誼喔~
當天請穿布鞋、帆布鞋 等，請勿穿藍白拖鞋!! 請維護團體形象!!  (可帶拖鞋去換)

相關注意事項 : 

一、當天請勿遲到!! 我們會準時11:00出發。
二、活動當天請遵守，主辦單位的指揮!! 請勿擅自離場，或做出有害團隊形象的行為。
三、請衣著整齊到場，勿妨礙整體形象，活動衣物可到現場再換。
四、當天請準備足夠的零錢，渡輪是不等人的。
五、記得帶換洗衣物以免感冒。
六、如果怕中途肚子餓，可以帶些簡單的食物到場。
七、請自行節制不適當令人惱怒的行為，團體行動要互相尊重。
八、到場時請把"水球負擔"的 20元交給 上官犬良。
九、無正當理由未整理場地者，下次活動絕對看不到你的身影噢。
*十、以上如做不到，請自行退出本次活動*!!


----------------------[ 名單與注意事項 ] ------------------------------------------------

1. 如有帶伴前往、請幫他們報個名，以利人數計算。
2. 有攜伴參加的，請注意你的同伴~ 您要負起照顧他的責任。
3. 請各位於活動前十天，做最終的確定!! 


＊參加名單：

1. 野           : 活動發起 
2. 犬良       : 活動主辦 
3. 香狗       : 活動協辦 
4. 劍
5. 靈兒
6. 瘋狂Lock皮
7. goose
8. Totem‧T
9. 狂龍
10. 環伐貳閃
11. 照
12. 藍狼    :工作人員
13. 雷恩
14. 米果斯
15. 狐狼˙亞克
16. 罐頭裡的肥貓
17. 雷德托爾
18. 小痕
19. Balido
20. 喵咪貓
21. 小黑貓
22. Wolfang
23. 夜月之狼
24. 赤焰楓天．嵐翼
25. 當心黑狗
26. 月狼奧雷        :工作人員
27. 叢雲.天
28. 小樂

----------


## 劍痞

「活動日期終於確定啦……
「其實我的問題是在不確定活動時間。」

「而且又是在一個月之後的事情，
「所以一定要先知道活動日期才好在暑假行程的時候空出時間來這樣。」

「基本上沒問題，沒有突發狀況的話。」

「另外，雖然已經被改掉了，
「但之前那紅字到底是怎麼一回事啊！」（！

----------


## 野

> 渡輪費: 20元


妳在耍笨?


劍劍子
妳這個笨蛋
沒看見咱暫定在815嘛=A=
妳完蛋了你

----------


## 翔狗

> 妳在耍笨?
> 
> 
> 劍劍子
> 妳這個笨蛋
> 沒看見咱暫定在815嘛=A=
> 妳完蛋了你


=口= 人有失誤、馬有失蹄，翔狗當然也有失.... (????

--------------

野你在耍笨~

人家有說時間終於定下來了!!
不確定是因為時間沒有決定~ 

PS. 以上絕對不是主辦單位的內鬨

----------


## GOOSE

默唸……學生證～學生證……（不是重點啦！打飛

30人！！！跟國小班級人數一樣了囧

如果再下去的話公車上會不會擠不下，如果公車還有其他乘客的狀態下，還得分兩批之類的……
想問一下，去旗津有幾部公車呢？
塞不下一台的話，可以去考慮一下別號公車XD
（叫我杞人憂天小孩XDD）

----------


## GOOSE

> (1)往搭渡輪的路線
> 火車站前的公車總站搭乘248,99,觀光休閒公車至鼓山渡輪站下車搭渡輪至旗津囉~~~
> (2)往過港隧道搭的路線
> 高雄火車站搭2、36號公車到前鎮站，再轉35號公車，經過港隧道，抵達旗津。


剛剛跑去查的=W=不過我們要的好像是1號選擇XD

----------


## 上官犬良

現在的問題就是到底要坐捷運還是公車......
三十隻排隊等公車場面一定壯觀的沒話說!(咦

傾向捷運,方便快速只是會貴一點點...

----------


## 狂龍

好快就30幾隻了...
班級的話...要想一個班級名子才可以~"~
座號...耶~~我9號~~　　(被打

搭乘的話...
可以考慮GOOSE叫同伴來載我們飛...　　(再被打...
給GOOSE的車錢可以考慮用鴿子飼料　　(死
((來亂的...

----------


## GOOSE

名字就叫濕落的一族吧XD
還有
鵝會被壓扁（喂～不是重點，回來

恩
看當時情況好了，如果公車剛好來，我們11點人潮又還沒出現的狀態下，公車可～
但是，如果沒有的話，就搭小捷吧XD

應該大家都不會只帶剛剛好的錢出門
所以運輸費用大致來說是20～40這樣XD

----------


## o哈士奇o

哇 哥哥都去了

那我不能不去XD


我也要參加~~~!!

身材不好也沒關係嗎 (你們當天可能會看到殭屍......

----------


## 翔狗

o哈士奇o : 

幫你把名子填上了。
跟身材啥關係阿?? 有穿衣服又不是沒穿=口=
是去玩水不是去游泳~更不是去選美的~  所以看不到啦XD

-------------------------------
會去查當天的交通方式當然不是杞人憂天阿~
算良好示範喔~ 以後有要辦活動這些都是要注意的。

捷運單程 20元，要轉站~ 所以請帶隊的老師要多多注意喔~
(我還是覺得怪怪的... 要轉車耶怎麼會只有20元... 待確認...)

休閒觀光列車 會拖我們很長~~的時間~
而且當天假日，所以.... 還是捷運比較快~

PS . 目前 捷運來回40 公車來回24，差16 花N被時間不划算~

----------


## o哈士奇o

> o哈士奇o : 
> 
> 幫你把名子填上了。
> 跟身材啥關係阿?? 有穿衣服又不是沒穿=口=
> 是去玩水不是去游泳~更不是去選美的~  所以看不到啦XD
> 
> -------------------------------
> 會去查當天的交通方式當然不是杞人憂天阿~
> 算良好示範喔~ 以後有要辦活動這些都是要注意的。
> ...


謝啦XD
不過翔帥說看不到  是什麼意思@@? 

每個人都要戴面具??  還是   穿外套

另外....
有戴眼睛的要怎辦@@  會不會弄濕


還有ˇ   是先在 火車站集合嗎XD

----------


## 翔狗

> 謝啦XD
> 不過翔帥說看不到  是什麼意思@@? 
> 
> 每個人都要戴面具??  還是   穿外套
> 
> 另外....
> 有戴眼睛的要怎辦@@  會不會弄濕
> 
> 
> 還有ˇ   是先在 火車站集合嗎XD


玩個水球而已，不需要脫衣服 當然看不到"身材" 阿....
所以不需要再意那種事情，輕輕鬆鬆出去玩就好!!
至於眼鏡的話....照樣帶在頭上阿0.0"
但是自己要小心一點就是了，如果覺得還是危險的話!!
建議你戴隱形眼鏡....

活動的地點嗎，請自行看一下活動條款....
所有的事情都有寫在上面喔~
集合地點，要注意的地方，不能犯的事情~

----------


## GOOSE

> 1
> 【捷運】您可於高雄市火車站旁搭乘《往小港》捷運在美麗島站下車再到B2樓搭乘《往西子灣》捷運在西子灣站下車再到第一出口往前麗雄街或延平街直行到底即可。
> 高雄車站往西子灣站捷運票價每人20元。
> 渡輪票價每人15元。
> 
> 2
> 從高雄火車站到西子灣：【公車】您可面向高雄市火車站搭乘248號公車、水岸公車在中山大學《隧道口》站下車再步行即可。
> 公車票價每人12元。
> 
> ...


查到資料一份=W=
轉站好像不用加錢吧（是嗎？
恩恩WW

----------


## Wolfang

敝狼我有個小問題想請教高雄的鄉親們XD||
狼可能會驅車下去，但又對高雄不熟￣▽￣
所以請教在集合地點的高雄車站那裏
有Parking嗎？orz

----------


## o哈士奇o

> 敝狼我有個小問題想請教高雄的鄉親們XD||
> 狼可能會驅車下去，但又對高雄不熟￣▽￣
> 所以請教在集合地點的高雄車站那裏
> 有Parking嗎？orz\


雖然我也是高雄人 可是我卻不常在市區晃-.-

我現在也是霧煞煞

還有一個多月-.-  不急

只是ˇ想知道   幾點火車站集合  後站?(九如路)    還是前站?

----------


## 翔狗

> 敝狼我有個小問題想請教高雄的鄉親們XD||
> 狼可能會驅車下去，但又對高雄不熟￣▽￣
> 所以請教在集合地點的高雄車站那裏
> 有Parking嗎？orz\


停車場.... 沒記錯只有收費的...
高雄車站旁邊找車位是種折磨....


以現在的人數來看... 集合地點可能會改在，
高雄火車前站旁邊的"高雄願景管" (也就是之前的火車站遺蹟(?)





-----------------------

感謝GOOSE的資料

-----

o哈士奇o

同學你不專心喔!! http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=44083
首樓有寫的很清楚阿.....

----------


## o哈士奇o

> o哈士奇o
> 
> 同學你不專心喔!! http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=44083
> 首樓有寫的很清楚阿.....


拍謝  我看到了

不過這個地方 我好像從來沒看過XD (詸: 你真的是高雄人嗎!!

這應該是在....建國路  那邊嗎

----------


## 翔狗

> 拍謝  我看到了
> 
> 不過這個地方 我好像從來沒看過XD (詸: 你真的是高雄人嗎!!
> 
> 這應該是在....建國路  那邊嗎


是的~ 他的位置在建國路火車站走出來，
背對火車站的左手邊

----------


## 綠茶狼small

哎呀呀=ˇ=..

8月的濕搭搭，算俺一份吧。

狗狗都老朋友(早聯絡過了)，那就先定著囉。(如果腳在8月前好了的話)

=ˇ=b

----------


## Wolfang

> 停車場.... 沒記錯只有收費的...
> 高雄車站旁邊找車位是種折磨....


謝謝你
似乎甲等以上車站要找車位都是種痛苦orz
而且我很久沒去過高雄，是個陌生地
搞不好下平面就迷路了XDDDD

----------


## 胡狼烏加

參加(順便祈禱當天沒有重要的事情會發生)~~

看完名單後發現*我被圍的可能性降低不少*~~(鬆了口氣)

----------


## 蒼心

阿不會搭捷運嗎?

我就不相信捷運塞不下!

獸友們!!

塞爆他們的門吧!(炸死)

----------


## 野

> 謝謝你
> 似乎甲等以上車站要找車位都是種痛苦orz
> 而且我很久沒去過高雄，是個陌生地
> 搞不好下平面就迷路了XDDDD


火車站開進圓環後
右轉火車站與郵局中間的巷子有付費停車場w
(今天看到的(噴


*>烏+++++++++++++++:*
當然沒有那回事(燦
不管名單裡有誰妳都是會被圍砸聯盟會員之一(?
放心好了w
阿 阿祈呢?????  


*>蒼心:*
希望擠爆車門的罰單不會放到樂園這邊來(???

----------


## 翔狗

-------------------- [7月12日更新] ----------------------------- 
活動名稱 : 濕落的夏天

活動負責人 : 野、上官犬良、翔狗

活動地點 : 高雄、旗津海水浴場 (暫定)

活動日期 : 2009 / 8 / 15 (六) (暫定)

活動時間 : AM:11:00 ~ PM:5:00

活動費用 :  

       水球負擔: 20 元
         交通費: 40
       渡輪費: 30元
         餐費 : 看你要吃啥

大略行程 : 

      AM 10:30 至高雄車站旁的舊站紀念館集合、
        AM 11:00 出發前往鼓山渡船場，搭船往旗津、
        AM 11:30 到達旗津海水浴場，准備開始本次活動、
        PM 12:00 開始本次活動~ 祝各位全身溼答答~
      PM   3:00 活動結束，整理現場。
        PM   4:00 找地方用餐，聊天
        PM   5:00 散會

相關衣物建議 :

請穿不容易髒掉的衣服褲子，不然容易弄髒喔!!
衣著請以輕鬆休閒為主，我們是去玩的~ 不是交誼喔~
當天請穿布鞋、帆布鞋、休閒涼拖鞋 等，請勿穿藍白拖鞋!! 請維護團體形象!!  (可帶拖鞋去換)

相關注意事項 : 

一、當天請勿遲到!! 我們會準時11:00出發。
二、活動當天請遵守，主辦單位的指揮!! 請勿擅自離場，或做出有害團隊形象的行為。
三、請衣著整齊到場，勿妨礙整體形象，活動衣物可到現場再換。
四、當天請準備足夠的零錢，渡輪是不等人的。
五、記得帶換洗衣物以免感冒。
六、如果怕中途肚子餓，可以帶些簡單的食物到場。
七、請自行節制不適當令人惱怒的行為，團體行動要互相尊重。
八、到場時請把"水球負擔"的 20元交給 上官犬良。
九、無正當理由未整理場地者，下次活動絕對看不到你的身影噢。
*十、以上如做不到，請自行退出本次活動*!!


----------------------[ 名單與注意事項 ] ------------------------------------------------

1. 如有帶伴前往、請幫他們報個名，以利人數計算。
2. 有攜伴參加的，請注意你的同伴~ 您要負起照顧他的責任。
3. 請各位於活動前十天，做最終的確定!! 
4. 如您是學生可以當天可以帶學生證去，可能可以享一些優惠。
5. 當天請各位攜帶健保卡，以免特殊情況發生。

＊參加名單：

1. 野           : 活動發起 
2. 犬良       : 活動主辦 
3. 香狗       : 活動協辦 
4. 劍
5. 靈兒
6. 瘋狂Lock皮
7. goose
8. Totem‧T
9. 狂龍
10. 環伐貳閃
11. 照
12. 藍狼    :工作人員
13. 雷恩
14. 米果斯
15. 狐狼˙亞克
16. 罐頭裡的肥貓
17. 雷德托爾
18. 小痕
19. Balido
20. 喵咪貓
21. 小黑貓
22. Wolfang
23. 夜月之狼
24. 赤焰楓天．嵐翼
25. 當心黑狗
26. 月狼奧雷        :工作人員
27. 叢雲.天
28. 小樂
29. 蒼心
30. o哈士奇o
31. 烏加
32. 綠茶狼small

----------


## 小痕

請問一下QAQ"

活動費用的：水球負擔是３０元

那為什麼…相關注意事項的水球負擔是２０呢？

是２０還是３０呢？((差10元你也再計較?

----------


## 照

我的天阿!!!!!32隻了XDXD
比我們班還要多人耶!!!!!!!!!!!!!

希望大家能玩得開心喔~~







> 請問一下QAQ" 
> 
> 活動費用的：水球負擔是３０元 
> 
> 那為什麼…相關注意事項的水球負擔是２０呢？ 
> 
> 是２０還是３０呢？((差10元你也再計較?



你好摳喔~~
沒有啦 XD
那應該是負責人忘紀改了 
不要怕不要怕~ 才10圓而已XD

----------


## 翔狗

阿..... 我承認是我忘記改了 囧
實際金額為20

-------

預計會到35人左右 因為有人還沒報名，但有說要去

----------


## 紫月狼

我...我....我
應該會去吧雖然在軍中= =不過時間能確定的話~~
我比較好排假~我要定兩個位子喔說不定男友也要去
^///^a  :onion_40:

----------


## 鳴月‧靈兒

嘛那～我已經確定可以去啦ˊˇˋ～那天我會提早到的～

當然，我也要當活動服務人員XDD

嘛．口．～翔狗他們調整名單那些東西的時候，可以來問我喔～

隨時找都可以的www

他們若是沒有及時回應又有急事轉達可以幫忙的=ˇ=(燦)

嘛..不過． ．這次來的獸真的超多的說～

我不知道我會不會驚恐耶XDD"

太多獸會不習慣www"(搔頭)

開班的話，咱是班級用廚師喔。(?)

總之，想說在出門前認識認識XD"  以免碰面後很尷尬啊～

所以～有看到的快加一加吧XDD

附帶一問：咱是三民區的獸，有誰跟我同區咩=口=?




若需要MSN在這：
joedodo1@hotmail.com

----------


## 翔狗

收到~ 下次更新會補上名單~

-----------------
原本是三民區的算嗎XD? 
現在跑到鳳山去了XD

我也來留一下MSN : f78914@hotmail.com

基本上 下午過後都找的到我0.0 
除非我出去捕貨，不然就是睡著了~

----------


## o哈士奇o

> 嘛那～我已經確定可以去啦ˊˇˋ～那天我會提早到的～
> 
> 當然，我也要當活動服務人員XDD
> 
> 嘛．口．～翔狗他們調整名單那些東西的時候，可以來問我喔～
> 
> 隨時找都可以的www
> 
> 他們若是沒有及時回應又有急事轉達可以幫忙的=ˇ=(燦)
> ...


我我我~~   (舉手!

我家在鳥松鄉 (跟三民區只隔一條街

所以也算吧~

----------


## 野

紫月是8/15號唷~~~要來要來XDDD

感謝各位熱烈參與!!!

本活動7/25日截止報名

8/5日要確定名單~~~~~

有想要在出遊之前要認識一下的歡迎加MSN
(要看我會不會理妳(???


要任何問題意見歡迎提出
香狗會回答(喂!!

----------


## 鳴月‧靈兒

> 我我我~~ (舉手! 
> 
> 我家在鳥松鄉 (跟三民區只隔一條街 
> 
> 所以也算吧~


嘛～=w=鳥松呀  我有時候可能會跑去那邊說～有空可以約出來玩啊～

只要有時間的話  手機跟我說  基本上都能到的XDD"

----------


## 鳴月‧靈兒

啊啊．口．對了～

翔狗～有人委託我轉達報名～

羶兒和霜瀾～

嘛～拜託一下哩～

還有看到這個之後敲我一下  有事情問XDD"

----------


## 雷恩

呀！突然想到一件很重要的事！

有沒有人有防曬油呀！

夏天到海邊是很容易曬傷的，
一定要做好防曬捏～  :onion_28:

----------


## o哈士奇o

> 呀！突然想到一件很重要的事！
> 
> 有沒有人有防曬油呀！
> 
> 夏天到海邊是很容易曬傷的，
> 一定要做好防曬捏～


那天還會不會有颱風還不知道哩

不過聽人家說旗津的水很髒     是真的嗎??

----------


## 翔狗

靈兒~ 收到了~
---------

防曬油嗎.... 因~ 可以列入~

------

哪裡的水不髒XD?
反正又不是要喝的~ 回家洗澡洗乾淨點就好~
太乾淨有時候對自身也不好~

-----------------

從現在開始大家都在窗戶外面掛晴天娃娃XD
30幾隻晴天娃娃的威力因該不錯XD~

----------


## 鳴月‧靈兒

啊Q口Q阿嚎抱歉...昨天我忘了來回覆幫你報名，抱歉。(死)

啊..有問題或是有提議的儘管說喔．口．

翔狗、阿野、大艮(?)、我、綠茶、藍狼、都可以問喔ˇˇ

----------


## 囧的閒狼

我要報名(黑臉
反正很閒(認真
(好簡短

----------


## 翔狗

> 我要報名(黑臉
> 反正很閒(認真
> (好簡短


收到~ 下次更新會補上~

大家有沒有在家裡的窗戶掛晴天娃娃呀~ (?

----------


## 雷恩

不會做晴天娃娃耶= =

話說，塗防曬油主要不是怕曬黑，
而是怕曬傷說～（雷恩還想趁這次去海邊把自己曬黑一點呢.....
聽說曬傷是很痛苦的事。

所以說，誰有防曬油呀？


看這人數，有沒有可能破40呢  :onion_59:

----------


## 翔狗

> 不會做晴天娃娃耶= =
> 
> 話說，塗防曬油主要不是怕曬黑，
> 而是怕曬傷說～（雷恩還想趁這次去海邊把自己曬黑一點呢.....
> 聽說曬傷是很痛苦的事。
> 
> 所以說，誰有防曬油呀？
> 
> 
> 看這人數，有沒有可能破40呢


已經破40了喔~
因為有人要攜伴參加~ 可是還沒報名^^"

曬傷喔....  我晒傷過@@"
就是碰到會刺刺的~
皮膚會發紅，等大約一個禮拜...
你就會看到曬傷的地方在脫皮 囧~
說真的... 兩隻手壁一起脫皮 感覺超囧的....

(我3天就恢復了@@" 身體的修復機能較強^^")

----------


## o哈士奇o

> 不會做晴天娃娃耶= =


應該是這個樣子吧   -.-

上面的頭塞衛生紙或保利龍球

用繩子吊在窗戶外

我覺得應該沒什麼用耶 = =
該下雨的時候就會下雨

要是真的下雨,那天大家就都穿雨衣吧
然後你就會看到一堆人穿雨衣,在大雨中互丟水球??(搞笑?

----------


## 鳴月‧靈兒

撲撲...穿雨衣丟水球XDD  這種模樣好蠢喔(笑倒)

乾脆大家燦奔淋濕就好了咩wwww(?)

人數破40啦..阿野會不會生氣啊=口="  因為人太多所以才限定時間的說

要來參加的...拜託注意事項請看清楚，第一次參與獸聚的新獸一定要看=~="

要是到時候被罵就不好囉..雖然會有人安慰啦ˊˇˋa

還是先顧好自己的禮儀喔～大家玩的開心最重要～不要搞到氣氛超冷就好

題外話：我相信阿野和大艮會讓你們笑翻的。(?)  所以阿野和大艮要想可以跟新獸互動的梗喔～乾八查ˇˇ(欸?)

----------


## 翔狗

-------------------- [7月19日更新] ----------------------------- 
活動名稱 : 濕落的夏天

活動負責人 : 野、上官犬良、翔狗

活動地點 : 高雄、旗津海水浴場 (暫定)

活動日期 : 2009 / 8 / 15 (六) (暫定)

活動時間 : AM:11:00 ~ PM:5:00

活動費用 :  

       水球負擔: 20 元
         交通費: 40
       渡輪費: 30元
         餐費 : 看你要吃啥

大略行程 : 

      AM 10:30 至高雄車站旁的舊站紀念館集合、
        AM 11:00 出發前往鼓山渡船場，搭船往旗津、
        AM 11:30 到達旗津海水浴場，准備開始本次活動、
        PM 12:00 開始本次活動~ 祝各位全身溼答答~
      PM   3:00 活動結束，整理現場。
        PM   4:00 找地方用餐，聊天
        PM   5:00 散會

相關衣物建議 :

1. 請穿不容易髒掉的衣服褲子，不然容易弄髒喔!!
2. 衣著請以輕鬆休閒為主，我們是去玩的~ 不是交誼喔~
3. 當天請穿布鞋、帆布鞋、休閒涼拖鞋 等，請勿穿藍白拖鞋!! 請維護團體形象!!  (可帶拖鞋去換)
4 .可自行攜帶任何玩水用品，以不危險方便為主。
5. 如怕曬黑，可以自行攜帶防曬油。

相關注意事項 : 

一、當天請勿遲到!! 我們會準時11:00出發。
二、活動當天請遵守，主辦單位的指揮!! 請勿擅自離場，或做出有害團隊形象的行為。
三、請衣著整齊到場，勿妨礙整體形象，活動衣物可到現場再換。
四、當天請準備足夠的零錢，渡輪是不等人的。
五、記得帶換洗衣物以免感冒。
六、如果怕中途肚子餓，可以帶些簡單的食物到場。
七、請自行節制不適當令人惱怒的行為，團體行動要互相尊重。
八、到場時請把"水球負擔"的 20元交給 上官犬良。
九、無正當理由未整理場地者，下次活動絕對看不到你的身影噢。
*十、以上如做不到，請自行退出本次活動*!!


----------------------[ 名單與注意事項 ] ------------------------------------------------

1. 如有帶伴前往、請幫他們報個名，以利人數計算。
2. 有攜伴參加的，請注意你的同伴~ 您要負起照顧他的責任。
3. 請各位於活動前十天，做最終的確定!! 
4. 如您是學生可以當天可以帶學生證去，可能可以享一些優惠。
5. 當天請各位攜帶健保卡，以免特殊情況發生。
6. 當天禁止亂入!! 如發現未報名擅自進入活動，將以黑名單處裡!!

＊參加名單：

1. 野           : 活動發起 
2. 犬良       : 活動主辦 
3. 翔狗       : 活動協辦 
4. 劍
5. 靈兒      :工作人員
6. 瘋狂Lock皮
7. goose
8. Totem‧T
9. 狂龍
10. 環伐貳閃
11. 照
12. 藍狼    :工作人員
13. 雷恩
14. 米果斯
15. 狐狼˙亞克
16. 罐頭裡的肥貓
17. 雷德托爾
18. 小痕
19. Balido
20. 喵咪貓
21. 小黑貓
22. Wolfang
23. 夜月之狼
24. 赤焰楓天．嵐翼
25. 當心黑狗
26. 月狼奧雷       :工作人員
27. 叢雲.天
28. 小樂
29. 蒼心
30. o哈士奇o
31. 烏加
32. 綠茶狼small  :工作人員
33. 紫月狼
34. 羶兒
35. 霜瀾
36. 狼嚎
37. 艾微塔 
38. 囧的閒狼

----------


## 翔狗

今天7/24日了~

本次活動將於 7/25日 00:00 停止報名!!

請各位還沒有幫朋友或是想要參加的人把握時間報名!!
報名截止後，將不列入本次參加人員名單之內!!
亦不得自行參與本次活動!! 發現者將以黑名單處裡!!

----------


## 夜月之狼

> 今天7/24日了~
> 
> 本次活動將於 7/25日 00:00 停止報名!!
> 
> 請各位還沒有幫朋友或是想要參加的人把握時間報名!!
> 報名截止後，將不列入本次參加人員名單之內!!
> 亦不得自行參與本次活動!! 發現者將以黑名單處裡!!


香肉你的解釋錯誤啦!(巴)

照你的公告 應該是7/25 23:59:59前報名才對

也就是要連7/25當天也算進去啊!

回去找國文老師說三聲對不起(?)

----------


## 野良

QQ"8/15不清楚耶..沒意外的話是OK..
><"不過是狂狂(狂龍)拉我出去的..(咆嗚~

如果不能去的話..請各位獸友們亮出你們的爪爪去找他吧?!..XDD

----------


## 星澈

不好意思現在才來報名...(眾獸怒吼)

另外我要帶我同校的一位學弟參加quote="翔狗"]眾獸再吼)

想說快當兵了   時間沒衝突又有閒錢
就參加留下一個美好的夏日回憶唄~

對了~如果水球砸完還有時間的話   就再來玩大合繪如何?




> 今天7/24日了~
> 
> 本次活動將於 7/25日 00:00 停止報名!!
> 
> 請各位還沒有幫朋友或是想要參加的人把握時間報名!!
> 報名截止後，將不列入本次參加人員名單之內!!
> 亦不得自行參與本次活動!! 發現者將以黑名單處裡!!


被這則通牒嚇到   果然還是別拖得好...(不要宰我)

----------


## 翔狗

報名截止!!
現在開始~ 只准退出 不準報名~
不然野又要罵我了=3=

以上~

感謝這次大家的熱情報名~ 
名單整理完將會PO上~

因為有各位的熱情~ 所以害我被野罵了好幾次"乾"~
所以.....8/15當天不准拿水球丟我ˋAˊ
而且不准把我丟下水~ 就這樣~~~

(光速逃)

----------


## 翔狗

夜月 : 

國文老師... 他誰阿 (找

----------------------------
野良 :

痾.... 所以您可以去還是!?
算了.. 先幫你填上，不能去的話請於7天內通知!!

----------------------------
星澈:

恩... 所以是兩位囉!?
看情況如何再說吧~ 大型團，帶起來有很多的變數的...

PS. 麻煩短訊息給我您學弟的暱稱

----------------------------
幻月朧 :

不行~ 既然出門了就要快快樂樂的玩~
就醬~ (把名子寫上)

----------


## 翔狗

-------------------- [7月25日更新] ----------------------------- 
活動名稱 : 濕落的夏天

活動負責人 : 野、上官犬良、翔狗

活動地點 : 高雄、旗津海水浴場 

活動日期 : 2009 / 8 / 15 (六) 

活動時間 : AM:11:00 ~ PM:5:00

活動費用 :  

       水球負擔: 20 元
         交通費: 40
       渡輪費: 30元
         餐費 : 看你要吃啥(暫定)

大略行程 : 

      AM 10:30 至高雄車站旁的舊站紀念館集合、
        AM 11:00 出發前往鼓山渡船場，搭船往旗津、
        AM 11:30 到達旗津海水浴場，准備開始本次活動、
        PM 12:00 開始本次活動~ 祝各位全身溼答答~
      PM   3:00 活動結束，整理現場。
        PM   4:00 找地方用餐，聊天
        PM   5:00 散會

     * 活動當天，午餐請自便!!

相關衣物建議 :

1. 請穿不容易髒掉的衣服褲子，不然容易弄髒喔!!
2. 衣著請以輕鬆休閒為主，我們是去玩的~ 不是交誼喔~
3. 當天請穿布鞋、帆布鞋、休閒涼拖鞋 等，請勿穿藍白拖鞋!! 請維護團體形象!!  (可帶拖鞋去換)
4 .可自行攜帶任何玩水用品，以不危險方便為主。
5. 如怕曬黑，可以自行攜帶防曬油。

相關注意事項 : 

一、當天請勿遲到!! 我們會準時11:00出發。
二、活動當天請遵守，主辦單位的指揮!! 請勿擅自離場，或做出有害團隊形象的行為。
三、請衣著整齊到場，勿妨礙整體形象，活動衣物可到現場再換。
四、當天請準備足夠的零錢，渡輪是不等人的。
五、記得帶換洗衣物以免感冒。
六、如果怕中途肚子餓，可以帶些簡單的食物到場。
七、請自行節制不適當令人惱怒的行為，團體行動要互相尊重。
八、到場時請把"水球負擔"的 20元交給 上官犬良。
九、無正當理由未整理場地者，下次活動絕對看不到你的身影噢。
*十、以上如做不到，請自行退出本次活動*!!


----------------------[ 名單與注意事項 ] ------------------------------------------------


1. 有攜伴參加的，請注意你的同伴~ 您要負起照顧他的責任。
2. 請各位於活動前十天，做最終的確定!! 
3. 如您是學生可以當天可以帶學生證去，可能可以享一些優惠。
4. 當天請各位攜帶健保卡，以免特殊情況發生。
5. 當天禁止亂入!! 如發現未報名擅自進入活動，將以黑名單處裡!!
6. 請認明所分配的小組長，小組長也請熟記自己的隊員。
7. 如需退出 請於活動前7天通知，如當天未到場，除特殊原因外 一率以黑名單處裡!!

＊參加名單：

1. 野              : 活動發起
2. 犬良          : 活動主辦 
3. 翔狗          : 活動協辦 
4. 藍狼           :工作人員[場地]
5. 罐頭裡的肥貓     :工作人員[場地]
6. Wolfang     :工作人員[場地]
7. 烏加     :工作人員[場地]
8. 綠茶狼small     :工作人員[接待]
9. 劍               :工作人員[接待]
10. 靈兒           :工作人員[接待]
------------------------------------------------------------------
11. 月狼奧雷
12. 瘋狂Lock皮
13. goose
14. Totem‧T
15. 狂龍
16. 環伐貳閃
17. 照
18. 雷恩
19. 米果斯
20. 狐狼˙亞克
21. 雷德托爾
22. 小痕
23. Balido
24. 喵咪貓
25. 小黑貓
26. 夜月之狼
27. 赤焰楓天．嵐翼
28. 當心黑狗
29. 叢雲.天
30. 小樂
31. 蒼心
32. o哈士奇o
33. 紫月狼
34. 羶兒
35. 霜瀾
36. 狼嚎
37. 艾微塔 
38. 囧的閒狼
39. 野良
40. 星澈
41. 星澈"學弟"
42. 喵咪貓的"朋友"
43. 幻月朧

請各位下載下列分組名單!!

----------


## 月狼奧雷

喔唷耶~

活動總算告一個段落了呢~

現在可以做期待的準備了~XD~

BUT....

名單....

算了~隨便啦~((拋飛

((漸滾漸遠

----------


## 上官犬良

耶好棒潛完水回來瞬間變班長
點名會點到死啦!!!!!!
你們要跟好啊不然會搞丟的!!!!!!

是說當天可能會看到我游泳前往(噴

----------


## 綠茶狼small

哎呀...越來越多獸了耶。﹃。..

笨狗真是辛苦了，

會不會像進香團啊XD"??

應該會很熱鬧。

----------


## 蒼心

紫月不會去了喔

他軍中有事排不出時間

----------


## 野

*>蒼心:*

收到
會更改名單
感謝提出

==============================
看來名單還會有不小的變更
摁哼

◎若對目前名單有  想要變更者
退出、換組
請及早提出
(換組請私下   MSN&私訊)



出發前三天名單會做完全確認!

感謝各為熱情參與

----------


## 當心黑狗

老闆拉www!!
我對第一分隊的隊長感到恐懼阿!!(抖抖
我怕他會虐欺我!!嗚嗚嗚(淚奔

不過當隊長感覺很棒阿ww!!(挺(诶诶!!
好期待阿阿阿阿
可以丟班長對吧

----------


## 夜月之狼

班長應該是誰都可以攻擊的對象啊!

是說有些召集人沒有入隊的意思是他們屬於四五六七分隊所以大家都能丟嗎(咦)


道長要是至高無上的存在所以他要單獨一隊所以(水桶準備)

----------


## 上官犬良

誰說可以丟班長的啊啊啊???(逼近

班長會帶重型器械前往(咦
沒有入隊代表不用排路隊啊
基本上要有人先去灌水球先......

我要去護貝點名表不然一定會濕掉=A=

----------


## 蒼心

勒勒~~沒想道我也是小組長耶


感覺又像回到佛光山去帶小孩的感覺了(炸)

小朋友~來~排成兩排喔~(拖走..)

----------


## 翔狗

黑狗~~
分隊長不能吵架喔 ~ 只能拿水球互丟這樣~

你要丟隊長阿.... 當然可以阿^^
只是~ 通常隊長等級都很高~ 你丟他一顆 他可能送你一桶喔~ (看犬良


=口= !!
我要霸佔一整車的水球!! 我要當砲台!! 不要當炮灰 (1S

----------


## 叢雲.天

真是不好意思...
那幾天有同事要去參加啥"司法特考"的
所以咱沒辦法去了...
真是感到萬分抱歉...m(_ _)m

----------


## 鳴月‧靈兒

我覺得那天的情況會非常的盛大wwwwww

大艮記得護貝喔ˊ口ˋ～

還有啊～如果有要提早到高雄來的～請全部到高雄火車站對面的麥當當找位置集合在一起不要零散的亂跑

我覺得翔狗你們應該也要調查一下誰要幾點來這樣0.0

畢竟還是有人想早點到高雄的...

不然..以下的就回覆大約到達時間吧

這樣方便統計，謝謝。

----------


## 野

*＞黑狗：*
老闆說
除了老闆有免死金牌以外
其他人隨便妳玩（？？？？）

小隊長有互相殘殺的權利（？）
請好好利用Ｗ

*＞夜狼：*

*系統：妳得到當天開戰後前３０分鐘都不能拿水球的大獎*


＞大艮：

當天老闆＆班長副班長小隊長有開戰前８０分鐘隨意拿水球亂砸小碰友的時段（？）

*
＞蒼心：*
沒有要去佛光山的行程噢
只有垃圾山（？？




*＞香狗：*
ＨＩ砲灰



*＞叢雲：*

沒問題收到
感謝您這次的參與
希望下次有活動您也可以繼續支持ｗ


*＞查靈兒：*

噢好乖
名單用立可白寫在手上不用護被

----------


## 鳴月‧靈兒

我不是查靈兒Q口Q！

那樣行得通嗎..立可白會傷害皮膚耶...(愣)

想別的方法點名吧ˊ口ˋ"  我覺得應該要看大艮的想法

畢竟他才是點名的班長～

我那天會大概9點左右到，陪阿閃聊聊ˊ3ˋ不然怕他無聊..

----------


## 鳴月‧靈兒

請記得先吃過東西再前往集合！因為那天就是直接開始活動了～拜託請記得～或是中途想去附近的小7買東西吃請事先告知，以免遭受懲處。

好啦  以上就是要提醒的  希望不要忘記的好。

----------


## Wolfang

> 我不是查靈兒Q口Q！


對不起，技術性失誤= =" 
相信司法會還我清白（?）（←最近超愛用這句XD）

----------


## 鳴月‧靈兒

=ˇ=那只是打好玩的啦  雖然被叫那樣有點覺得無聊

總之ˇ  今天出門有討論到某些重要事宜  等阿野貼出來吧ˊˇˋ

希望那天非常的順利。

應該說－絕對不可能。(1s)

----------


## 神父

嗚‧‧‧

遲鈍的吾到現在才發現有這場大型獸聚。

實在是讓吾感到無奈  :Shocked:  。


既然大家要來到吾所居住的家鄉玩，吾身為本地獸友，會抽空去看看大家的。
((當然可能大家會看不到吾。))

因為吾覺得可能會給企劃人造成困擾，所以吾也就不好意思亂入了。
先提醒野跟企劃人一下，那天吾只會遠遠看著大家  :Laughing:  。

----------


## 山風

我是27. 赤焰楓天．嵐翼 
昨天剛改名為：山風


一直到昨天都還無法確定能不能去（汗）
現在終於可以確定能去了！w

當天差不多10點左右會到

----------


## 野

>笨蛋查靈兒:
妳再說什麼~~~~~~XP


>神父:
那那那那那....也沒辦法@@
我們是以時間內回帖報名來計算噢~
不好意思下次請早 :Very Happy: 
眼睛要亮一點w


>山風:
還真夠拆解文字的(?
OK了解w

----------


## 狐狼˙亞克

耶嘿!!

抱歉,最近太忙不能來看看!!((來亂的?!

時間地點終於都訂好了!!((興奮..

現在只要等待那天的到來摟!!((被拖走..

不過..我這組怎麼都是新人!!感覺有點弱式!!(嘆氣..

希望我這邊的組員在現實世界不要太弱嘎!!((我要投訴!!強弱分不明!!

((期待當天的到來..

----------


## 翔狗

神父:

^^" 不好意思啦~ 人多為了維護秩序..
所以管理方式會比較嚴肅一些。
希望下次你可以把握時間XD"

靈兒 :

大家好過份!! 要加上老師啦!! 沒禮貌 =A=

山風 :

挖@@" 少掉的字真多~ 名單已修改囉

狐狼˙亞克  : 

新獸、老獸 有啥差別 = =? 
如果要分新、老的話.... 是要一個一個算年資嗎@@?
我想註冊日期不能代表一切!!

PS . 算年資的話，在場超過N年的大有人在~

而且是去玩水球的又不是打仗....
幹麻還要在意那麼多? 強弱有差嗎??
強弱不分.... 我們沒那麼閒，還去分那個勒!!
而且論壇上、現實中是會有差別的.....

你的抗議我只想回:

請不要排擠一些比較內向的成員!!
他們只是怕生!! 不代表真的比較弱!!

----------------------------

恩.... 回家睡著起來已經晚了 囧...
抱歉這麼晚才回覆大家~

----------


## 風痕_狼

哎呀!~~~敢闖到我的地盤來...(獸窩就在旗津)

況且：活動日期 : 2009 / 8 / 15 (六) 很容易塞車人多交通混雜!~~(注意安全)
         還有活動時間 : AM:11:00 ~ PM:5:00 這個排的不錯人很多(丟水求小心丟
            到路人)
         中餐呢!~~少吃小攤販的烤小捲!衛生不太好天氣又熱品質會變

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    有一次看到小捲上有蛆    
    

          還有阿!..(說的太多了)...玩玩就好千千萬萬不要下去游泳，海水浴場也 一 樣，我自己為本地人都不敢下去了!~(一大堆遊客不之死活往海裏衝...跟上戰場一樣)(曾經我差點也上新聞...好顯被人發現..呵呵)     :狐狸冷汗:  

                                                           ~~祝大家玩的愉快!~~  :狐狸爽到:

----------


## 鳴月‧靈兒

=ˇ=好啦  翔狗息怒～

嵐(這樣叫好像怪怪的")如果是在10:30之前就到火車站的話，就先到車站對面的麥當當樓層找我或大艮班長=ˇ=我們都有掛名牌。

不然..找找看誰掛尾巴就知道了(那是我w)

後面看到回覆的獸們請記得～10:30之前就到車站的話，請到車站對面的麥當當集合，找不到人用手機連絡在場認識的人員詢問。

其實...我和大艮很好認的，而且在等獸的時候應該都會在畫圖，一眼應該就知道了吧XDD"?

附贈(?)上我的手機  0952-698-869

如果到時候真的沒辦法或是想問甚麼就打來問問吧

若是當天有想要來看大家玩或想玩的，但是又沒報名，真的很抱歉喔^ ^"可能真的要請你們在一旁幫忙顧包包或是在一旁無聊了@  @"  

如果真的有要看，請先跟在場的人員表示身分XD"  不然不知道你是誰會很尷尬的  謝謝囉～

啊啊....還有～到時候提早到場的～請先在麥當當中互相認識一下～以免尷尬ww

目前知道會提早到的有  野良  小痕  阿閃   

早到的意思就是10:30帶去願景館之前都算是喔

如果還有想要提早到的，拜託私訊給我一下～這樣當天大艮才不會那麼累www

最後一點，如果是同一區(例如都是由同一個火車站來的)就約好個時間一起行動，如果真的沒辦法我們也不勉強，畢竟一起行動總是比較好的嘛www

拜託大家囉～可以的話就盡量約好時間一起搭車前來車站～謝謝喔=w=～


To 亞克：嘛..說真的，獸聚活動真～～～的沒有在分甚麼老和新差別=ˇ=

要是分這個的話   很多人會累死ˊ ˊ  而且出門玩嘛～不要計較那麼多～開心玩才對吧？

並不是說新獸就不能怎樣怎樣的=ˇ=要砸就盡量砸呀！！大家要玩的盡興才是這次辦活動的目的XDD  

我們不會分的那麼清楚啦w

----------


## GOOSE

O口O
參加的每一位我都不熟（炸
看來當天要很努力的裝熟了……
（好難阿……orz）

不過=W=
有得玩就好啦XD

所以說，當天是會發名牌嗎？還是說真的要用力記名字（寒
當天改名成'喂''嘿'的獸應該不少（啥義

卡滋卡滋，話說我跟我媽說我要和同學出去玩orz（你糟糕喔～孩子

PS
亞克阿亞克～有時別小看新獸W
生力軍的力量是強大的～

GOOSE老了（炸）還記的之前畢業旅行丟水球，GOOSE直接炸在離GOOSE3步前的人頭上O口O
當天離GOOSE近的獸請小心……

----------


## 翔狗

> ……


誰說我生氣啦ˋAˊ
吼~~~ 咬你喔!!




> ……


名排只有工作人員有而已喔~

----------


## 野

*>亞克:*
妳是
..先承認自己弱嘛ˊ▽ˋ"
我相信不分老新獸  在我這次出團只會開心
這種鬼論點沒有提出來的餘地


*>瘋痕_狼:*
超噁...有蛆(噴
摁哼~為了健康起見我們食物多半要求在711買
(拉肚子有地方可以罵(?
因為這次主要在水球
基本上就不會下去踩水了w

感謝在地人提醒噢 ：Ｄ




> 附贈(?)上我的手機 0952-698-869


可以打半夜叫妳外送消夜嗎????




*>GOOSE:*
可以先多加幾位要出去玩的班長老闆組長小朋友的MSN~w
先熟識一下^^
別害羞啦~~~XD
我們都不會咬人的哈

----------


## 上官犬良

耶好棒有遊戲了(咦

我自己想不累
請知識+幫我想好棒YA

----------


## 照

呀逼~~我是第一中隊隊長XDXD


你們知道嗎XDXD 
我昨天夢道我們要去玩的情形耶XDXD

真的大陣仗



話說上次打電話給我說要畫名牌
是說小隊長嗎???

因為最近要開始忙一些事 
所以你們再講給我時候我聽得霧煞煞阿

那個時候我還在洗澡ˊ3ˊ"

----------


## 上官犬良

照照洗澡澡(?

我只有夢到我可怕的學期成績(咳血

名牌的話目前是只有工作人員有要畫
誰畫誰還有待討論...
野不在要找他商量啊Q口Q

----------


## 綠茶狼small

日子越來越近了呢。

查靈兒是哪時發起的稱謂=A=!!
靈兒，你就直接改名吧。(喂

日子越來越近，就越來越恐怖阿QAQ!!!
夜月、香狗，這兩隻要努力迴避才行，要把俺從砲台變砲灰˙X˙。

----------


## 翔狗

> 日子越來越近了呢。
> 
> 查靈兒是哪時發起的稱謂=A=!!
> 靈兒，你就直接改名吧。(喂
> 
> 日子越來越近，就越來越恐怖阿QAQ!!!
> 夜月、香狗，這兩隻要努力迴避才行，要把俺從砲台變砲灰˙X˙。


首先~  發音要正確!! 來跟我說一次 : 洽~理兒老師~
至於發起日期喔...7/23~

感謝綠茶提醒我要把它變炮灰(1S

------------

野他不是跑去考英檢了嗎!?

----------


## 野

> 野他不是跑去考陰減了嗎!?


這種丟臉事別放在台面(巴



查靈兒
蝦咪PLAY阿???

綠茶妳向查靈兒討教認命之道會比較快(?

大艮妳的時間都跟我不搭ˊAˋ!


罩照洗香香~~~講電話~~~~
電話爆炸~~~(?

我弄好再跟你說(噴
↑一直在托

----------


## 綠茶狼small

> 綠茶妳向查靈兒討教認命之道會比較快(?


↑討教過了，
俺感受到他散發出一股寒氣逼人的怨念，陣陣逼迫而來。(?

笨野，有畫冥牌(?)的事，怎都沒告訴我?(巴野

還有你的陰減是怎麼回事阿?跟我從實招來!!

--------------------------------------

To:香狗：
我這次鐵定變砲，只是現在會多你這一隻罷了。(對香狗砸水球)

---------------------------------------

大艮勒??
怎都沒看到H1艮1?

----------


## 上官犬良

大艮在這裡ˊˋ

大艮不用砲
大艮要帶水槍wwww

----------


## CANCAT

我只想丟人不想被丟(愣

----------


## 鳴月‧靈兒

ˊˇˋ那就得看AGI和DEX的高低程度囉(?)

=A=阿野不要一直叫我查靈兒啦...

當天大艮的水槍應該很恐怖。(點頭)

翔狗是一定要砸的wwwww   誰不砸要跟翔狗叔叔一起丟到海裡喔ˇˇˇ

----------


## 野良

> ˊˇˋ那就得看AGI和DEX的高低程度囉(?)
> 
> =A=阿野不要一直叫我查靈兒啦...
> 
> 當天大艮的水槍應該很恐怖。(點頭)
> 
> 翔狗是一定要砸的wwwww   誰不砸要跟翔狗叔叔一起丟到海裡喔ˇˇˇ


靈^w^~~(抱住!  到時候我也會好好的砸你的!>////<嗚喵~~~
是說~~幫你人設畫好了>w<"(因為找不到主題~就弄成活動海報xdd"?!(噴

野良我喜歡和靈靈一起翻滾~~xddd嗚喵~~~^//w//^

----------


## 當心黑狗

放心(?)
大艮娘娘(?)的水槍不管往那射 都一定會命中靈靈的(?)
強度足以射倒 還真是恐怖阿(抖抖

喔喔!!丟海丟海ww 期待阿阿阿ww(笑(?

----------


## 雷恩

現在是不是該做最終的確定了呢！

雷恩排到假了，所以可以去，
雷恩還自己做了名牌，
不會被當成幹部吧^ ^

----------


## 瘋狂Lock皮

汪汪~~~

眼看日子就要到了˙w˙
好期待好期待>w<

只是前一天還要回學校掃除XD(翹掉(誤
話說也有台南獸去 對不對˙W˙

坐火車的  要不要一起坐阿
可以在火車上打牌=W=

台南的獸選個時間在火車站集合吧˙W˙

----------


## 野

資料怠惰整理中~
對阿話說
屏東台南的你們可以一起結伴w
坐來高雄~哈
好處多w

多一點一下
麻煩有事情耽擱沒辦法前去的
一定要提早跟我們說
我們要排名單~~~~

----------


## 鳴月‧靈兒

挖伊～挖伊～水球戰快到了～挖伊～挖伊～

同個火車站前來的獸好好利用私訊約個時間一起到達高雄吧  集合比較方便唷www

----------


## 艾微塔

唔...因為颱風的關係，
南迴鐵路斷掉...修復要數個月的時間
所以應該是無法參加了...
抱歉了ˊ3ˋ"

----------


## 鳴月‧靈兒

小艾不要難過ˊ3ˋ...(拍拍)

下次有活動的話，也要來喔www

----------


## 上官犬良

對吼颱風過後應該很多人會不方便來......
橋斷了一堆ˊˋ
不能來的記得短訊連絡工作人員喔

----------


## 劍痞

「……真是個聊天的好地方，
「話說小野我到底要做什麼啦！不會真的是去拖沙灘吧！」（汗

----------


## 翔狗

> 唔...因為颱風的關係，
> 南迴鐵路斷掉...修復要數個月的時間
> 所以應該是無法參加了...
> 抱歉了ˊ3ˋ"


恩... 滿可惜的@@"
那先幫你取消了~ 
希望下次你可以參加到喔~

----------


## 翔狗

---------------------[ 緊急通知!! ]------------------------------

如活動當天，天候不佳 本次活動將順延(取消)
或是改以室內較靜態活動代替!!
請於 8/15日am 1:00 左右再次確認!!
並於出門前確認一下!!

如本次活動造常舉行，會公佈在活動招集帖!!
如取消也將會在此帖公告!! 請多做注意!!!

-------------------- [8月11日更新 最終確認 ] ----------------------------- 

活動名稱 : 濕落的夏天

活動負責人 : 野、上官犬良、翔狗

活動地點 : 高雄、旗津海水浴場 

活動日期 : 2009 / 8 / 15 (六) 

活動時間 : AM:11:00 ~ PM:5:00

活動費用 :  

       水球負擔: 20 元
         交通費: 40
       渡輪費: 30元
         餐費 : 看你要吃啥

大略行程 : 

      AM 10:30 至高雄車站旁的舊站紀念館集合、
        AM 11:00 出發前往鼓山渡船場，搭船往旗津、
        AM 11:30 到達旗津海水浴場，准備開始本次活動、
        PM 12:00 開始本次活動~ 祝各位全身溼答答~
      PM   3:00 活動結束，整理現場。
        PM   4:00 找地方用餐，聊天
        PM   5:00 散會

     * 活動當天，午餐/晚餐請自便!!

相關衣物建議 :

1. 請穿不容易髒掉的衣服褲子，不然容易弄髒喔!!
2. 衣著請以輕鬆休閒為主，我們是去玩的~ 不是交誼喔~
3. 當天請穿布鞋、帆布鞋、休閒涼拖鞋 等，請勿穿藍白拖鞋!! 請維護團體形象!!  (可帶拖鞋去換)
4 .可自行攜帶任何玩水用品，以不危險方便為主。
5. 如怕曬黑，可以自行攜帶防曬油。

相關注意事項 : 

一、當天請勿遲到!! 我們會準時11:00出發。
二、活動當天請遵守，主辦單位的指揮!! 請勿擅自離場，或做出有害團隊形象的行為。
三、請衣著整齊到場，勿妨礙整體形象，活動衣物可到現場再換。
四、當天請準備足夠的零錢，渡輪是不等人的。
五、記得帶換洗衣物以免感冒。
六、如果怕中途肚子餓，可以帶些簡單的食物到場。
七、請自行節制不適當令人惱怒的行為，團體行動要互相尊重。
八、到場時請把"水球負擔"的 20元交給 上官犬良。
九、無正當理由未整理場地者，下次活動絕對看不到你的身影噢。
*十、以上如做不到，請自行退出本次活動*!!


----------------------[ 名單與注意事項 ] ------------------------------------------------


1. 有攜伴參加的，請注意你的同伴~ 您要負起照顧他的責任。
2. 請各位於活動前十天，做最終的確定!! 
3. 如您是學生可以當天可以帶學生證去，可能可以享一些優惠。
4. 當天請各位攜帶健保卡，以免特殊情況發生。
5. 當天禁止亂入!! 如發現未報名擅自進入活動，將以黑名單處裡!!
6. 請認明所分配的小組長，小組長也請熟記自己的隊員。
7. 如需退出 請於活動前7天通知，如當天未到場，除特殊原因外 一率以黑名單處裡!!

＊參加名單：

1. 野              : 活動發起
2. 犬良          : 活動主辦 
3. 翔狗          : 活動協辦 
4. 藍狼           :工作人員[場地]
5. 罐頭裡的肥貓     :工作人員[場地]
6. Wolfang     :工作人員[場地]
7. 烏加     :工作人員[場地]
8. 綠茶狼small     :工作人員[接待]
9. 劍               :工作人員[接待]
10. 靈兒           :工作人員[接待]
------------------------------------------------------------------

11. 瘋狂Lock皮
12. goose
13. Totem‧T
14. 環伐貳閃
15. 照
16. 雷恩
17. 米果斯
18. 狐狼˙亞克
19. 雷德托爾
20. 小痕
21. Balido
22. 喵咪貓
23. 小黑貓
24. 夜月之狼
25. 山風
26. 當心黑狗
27. 小樂
28. 蒼心
29. o哈士奇o
30. 羶兒
31. 霜瀾
32. 狼嚎
33. 囧的閒狼
34. 野良
35. 星澈
36. 星澈"學弟"
37. 喵咪貓的"朋友"
38. 幻月朧

----------


## 狐狼˙亞克

唉~((苦嘆..

為什麼大家一定要在最興奮的那一刻說要退出勒!!

又害別人那麼期待的說..ˊˋ((失望..

反正這次只是單純的獸聚水球戰..

又不是什麼重要會議,就..開開心心的玩完吧!!

我還可以趁這個機會來消氣一下..((?!

沒有啦..是最近火氣太大啦!!((別誤會別誤會..

呵..((苦笑..

----------


## 劍痞

「這個緊急通知的意味是……
「水球戰取消的意思嗎？」

「而且最後看了看行程……似乎沒有吃午餐的打算。」（思

----------


## 照

亞克在說啥密鬼阿˙˙"
亞克你怪怪的??


有誰說停止了咩?
人還是很多 
我們就帶著其他獸的心一起打水球球WWW







其實阿...
我有個想法


我好想被大家砸水球球~~~!!!!
哇塞 ~~被40個球球砸到一定很爽XDXD


我來當大家的第一"泡" 
呀乎~~~WWWWWW


我是說真的W

來吧來吧~~

----------


## 翔狗

0.0 還沒決定要停辦.....

只是想問大家一個問題，現在高雄南部地區停水...
這樣玩水球好嗎? 要是改純海灘活動大家的意見如何...?

而且我們水球已經買好了 (犬良以付款)
如果取消水球， 大家還願意一起分攤一人20元的費用嗎??

----------


## 上官犬良

水球資金我先吸收沒關係啦
放著水球又不會長腳跑掉

現在的重點是後備方案......
因為缺水缺很大我們跑去浪費水似乎不怎麼好......
我去想辦法(溜

----------


## 當心黑狗

當然會願意付囉!!!(挺
就算沒有水 也能用口水!!(好..好噁!!!
就算沒口水 也能用水球的小套套(?)歐打人阿!!!(鼻血(诶!

海灘活動!!丟海丟海(嘿嘿嘿
也能玩泥巴完泥巴!!(好棒

總之好期待(來亂的

----------


## 翔狗

*

---------[8/13]-------------------------

根據本次活動主辦人 (三個笨蛋) 的討論，
因為目前大高雄地區很多地方停水!!
我們不因該在這個時候還把珍貴的水資源用娛樂這個方面....

所以我們決定先行取消"水球"這個項目!!

並且改為海水浴場活動~
路線、配置、用品、活動 造常舉行!!
只是不玩水球了!! 改玩沙 玩海水!!

以上。*

-----------------------------------------

水球方面犬良決定自行吸收成本!!
並且另外規劃時間再次舉辦活動，把水球弄掉~
所以到場的20元水球分擔可以不用支付 以上。

----------


## 照

停水呀...也對喔

這樣當然也要付20元啦 又沒很多沒關係

玩海水也很好阿

反正去那裡再看一下有沒有水

要是沒有就去玩把自己埋在沙灘裡或是玩海水就這樣囉

阿...沒水的話把自己埋進沙灘裡也沒辦法洗喔ˊ3ˊ"



要是沒得玩看看改天吧

我付20OK

----------


## 劍痞

> 停水呀...也對喔
> 這樣當然也要付20元啦 又沒很多沒關係
> 玩海水也很好阿
> 反正去那裡再看一下有沒有水
> 要是沒有就去玩把自己埋在沙灘裡或是玩海水就這樣囉
> 阿...沒水的話把自己埋進沙灘裡也沒辦法洗喔ˊ3ˊ"


「我想翔狗的用意是既然水都已經不夠全高雄用了，
「那就別為了純粹的娛樂用上這些水吧……這樣。」

「這樣也可以少帶一套衣服──嗎？」（？

----------


## 小黑貓

呃...如果不才說...不敢玩"海"水
不知道會不會被分屍(?!!
心有餘悸!!  (噴

然後20元可以支出+1

----------


## 夜月之狼

感覺不論這颱風有沒有來水球活動都辦不成......

颱風來以前可是準備要限水的啊(默)


等旗津區公所開始上班後會打電話詢問他們有沒有停水

沒有的話就請安心地埋各隊隊長吧!(啥鬼)

另外我個人是認為如果沒停水的話 玩水應該是還可以的

因為停水的原因是水庫太濁導致該水庫供應區無法用水

如果沒有停水的話 那供應該區的水量應該是足夠的

意思就是 供應該區的水庫沒有問題

當然......一切還是看主辦人們的決策就是


不過玩海水的話 隊長和主辦人的壓力會更大呦

要玩海水的話請大家一定要更加注意自身安全

----------


## 狐狼˙亞克

> 感覺不論這颱風有沒有來水球活動都辦不成......
> 
> 颱風來以前可是準備要限水的啊(默)
> 
> 要玩海水的話請大家一定要更加注意自身安全


對咩!!您說出我的心聲了!!

我討厭這次的颱風,要來的時候不來,不該來的時候偏要來!!((生氣..

祈求8/15當天可以供應水!!((祈禱..

如果真的沒辦法的話,俺建議來玩沙球戰((?!

或是..小遊戲、小活動!!((偷笑XD"..

而..把別人丟進海水的遊戲千萬別找我!!

因為我不會游泳= ="


20水球幣願付+1


請大家別誤會,俺並沒有說要退出、停止的意思!!

各位都誤會我了!!

----------


## 野

對不起這麼晚才上得來(咳血


這個問題也讓我們三個笨蛋主辦人相當頭疼
要取消...大家興高采烈是非常掃興
要繼續辦...人家缺水斷電欠食物
我們身為台灣人民一份子沒出力去幫忙就算了
還在那邊不食人間煙火，將目前相當缺乏珍貴的水資源拿來消遣娛樂
相當不應該。

所以把活動改成大家都去做志工!!!


總而言之
最後折衷決定玩海水
把自來水適用量降低



>劍劍子

小姐妳帶多少件都沒有用(笑)




以上

----------


## 劍痞

> >劍劍子
> 
> 小姐妳帶多少件都沒有用(笑)


「糟糕我重感冒我想我是不能下水跟大家同樂的真是抱歉。」（大謊

「別這樣好嗎？不過我本來就不是焦點所以沒什麼好擔心的嘖嘖。」（？

----------


## 雷恩

忘了要討論這個，
屏東獸們有沒有要一起在屏東車站搭車前往的呢？
要搭哪一班呢？
以及如何相認^ ^

約一下唄～

----------


## Wolfang

敝狼也是傾向不玩水球
認為是觀感的問題^^"
辛苦三位了！
氣球的錢也願意分擔XD+

----------


## 神父

> 野：總而言之 ，最後折衷決定玩海水


基本上過了這颱風天之後‧‧‧‧

海岸也不能玩水了。(輟茶
因為海岸縣堆積了一片漂香木，遠遠就聞的到了。

雖然有怪手在挖了，不過還是很慢，直得一提的是海邊上還有一個大物體沒清走  :Mad:  。

而在下也非常不建議大家去玩水  :Sad:  。



基本上大家如果要水球還是可以的！  這邊沒有限制水源。還是可以有灌水球玩的喔。


想知道為什麼？

    是什麼吾都說了，那就不好玩了  :Laughing:  。    
    





基本上吾最後的提醒也就是這樣了，希望大家來旗津也能夠玩的愉快。  :Very Happy:

----------


## Balido

> 字多恕刪


噢....我應該是9:11、9:26、9:54這三個其中一班吧...

還在考慮要不要去麥當勞吃早餐所以不一定((毆

----------


## 翔狗

本次活動順利結束了~~
感謝大家的配合~

活動相關細節，照片 將在整理後發布^^

感謝各位喔~

----------


## 野

YA~~~~~~~好開心好玩~~~~~~
供不應求!!!!=.=
場面失控
我錯失擦房曬油的好時機現在變超黑的!我天!

圓滿結束~
感謝大家的配合
感謝好多人W
感謝神父聽我們告解(汗燦)

----------


## 劍痞

「全身痠痛……
「到家之後就倒下去死了。」（？

「因為今天在尾聲的時候已經操勞過度的關係，
「所以臉色有點差，真是不好意思。」（扶額

「其實是因為碰到閃光完全不行的關係，
「即使沒有也會自動腦補……」（何

「謝謝各位對本活動的支持與配合。」（闔眼

----------


## GOOSE

老媽拉著我又跑去逛大統==
回家腳快廢了……

GOOSE老囧個不止
呃……呵呵

結果我還是沒把幾個人給記起來（倒地

發掘出自己的天生本能這樣（汗

一天就這樣過去了
感謝XX和OO和ZZ和WW的努力（？
大家都蠻開心的

----------


## o哈士奇o

唉唉.....
雖然活動是結束了  但是有點空虛的感覺XD
水球活動沒參與 = = 真不好意思
因為忘了帶短褲來換

而且  我好像 把自己給封閉起來了 ?  
沒辦法 = =  我就是不夠open 
沒辦法融入大家

希望下次有活動  我能在參與?

----------


## Wolfang

漂流木有開了眼界
三巨頭謝謝你們啦

然後高雄...單行道讓我有點繞圈子了XD
Sorry讓車站等車三位久等>"<

----------


## 小黑貓

天啊!!!!斥痛斥痛斥痛!!!痠痛痠痛痠痛!!NOOOOO~
我累暴了=W="
看到這麼龐大的陣容!其實喵...嚇到了=W=""
不過終於記住ID名數從5名增加到14名~((樂轉

反正很HIGH很累很歡樂(轉走~

----------


## 神父

> 野：YA~~~~~~~好開心好玩~~~~~~我錯失擦房曬油的好時機現在變超黑的!我天! 
> 圓滿結束~ 感謝大家的配合！！ 感謝好多人W ，感謝神父聽我們告解(汗燦)


傻孩子，玩的開心就好。((輟茶...

不過，下次還有要來玩請務必要嚓防曬喔！！  :Mr. Green:  
『神癒術』！！ ──────野，燒傷消除。






> Wolfang：漂流木有開了眼界。


呵呵，各位來的時候漂香木已經有被運走很多了，要不然會更多的。  :Laughing:  







> 小黑貓：天啊!!!!斥痛斥痛斥痛!!!痠痛痠痛痠痛!!NOOOOO~


  :Confused:  ((啃仙貝
看來孩子也是沒嚓防曬的受害者一之了。

在海邊玩一定要做好防曬，不然會重了燒傷狀態，會持續燒傷的喔。
『神癒術』！！ ──────小黑貓，燒傷消除。

----------


## 野

> 結果我還是沒把幾個人給記起來（倒地
> 
> 發掘出自己的天生本能這樣（汗


沒關係
主辦人本人也都記不太起來(噴
每次聚會都要重新認一次
(即使上次有見過= =....


>哈士奇:

哎呀押@@
妳怎麼不去買海灘褲??
一件100可以彌補遺憾(?

不會啦
多玩幾次就熟了
水球現場場面HIGH爆完全無法控制|||


>狼牙:
不不不~~~我們是在等笨蛋烏+++++++++++++++
都是烏++++啦!!!
妳也很辛苦XD
胸部以上不能攻擊~很辛苦的幫我們拍照(鞠躬
好盡職的攝影者哈

照片都很好看耶~
下次妳要跟我們出來玩~~~~~~



>BC:
HIGH翻天了啦
難怪我的酸痛有增無減= =
超酸的!!!
還凌晨奔去買一瓶擦曬後的蘆薈
我都要黑死了(?


>神父:
太感謝您了!!!
下次成行請務必跟我們跟我們同行XDDD

系統:野經過了神癒術的治療-----------變得更黑了!!(咳血

----------


## 照

開心阿XD

只是大家有些都不太熟還有 
有點冷清捏捏ˊ3ˋ 因為不熟吧
應該先要一下MSN聊一下的ˇ

當時我自己也沒有帶內衣褲跟褲子來替換XD
我內衣是在換衣服的先換下來 
我有帶無袖的薄T 和一件黑T  

所以那時我沒沒穿罩罩的 WWW
那正大家都沒看到也沒差 呀哈哈

我褲子和內褲是擰一擰就乾的差不多了XD"
反正天氣很好 自然都乾了 

在旗津的海邊有檜木的味道  好多的漂流木
感覺真是新奇  我本身是住在山區很少在海邊看到這種景象



而且我本來想要打完就回家的  
因為我穿了該死的伯肯鞋  腳痛死我了!!!!!

現在腳有點腫...

但是難得跟大家出來玩還有皮皮也想去 所以我就去了  
謝謝蒼心的陪坐(?



有很多人我都不認識 有時候我也不知道怎麼應話或應付

可是我已經盡我最大的裝熟功力了 XD  


現在我很累 我要神父加持!!!!!!!   :狐狸爽到: 


話說回來神父好像只看到一眼ˊˇˋ"
請多多指教~

----------


## 雷德托爾

很盡興的ㄧ天~

恩 看到很多獸的真實模樣 這樣將來交談上會很有幫助
神父真的很有神職人員的感覺XD

大家都超HIGH 和北部獸聚差很多呢

呼呼~陽傘是很有用的(炸
不過回家洗澡時還是黑白分明

我誤解分隊的意思
還以為是要分隊打水球
原來還是大亂鬥啊
早知道就ㄧ起下去灌了
不想還沒開始玩就全身濕而已

有位被我打到臉的不好意思啊 我只是想往人群砸(汗

----------


## 夜月之狼

唉我倒是從丟完水球後就一直頭痛呢囧......

應該沒有著涼吧! 應該沒有!(倒)

應該只是玩太瘋了......益


我ㄧ開始也以為是分組丟 沒想到分組只是為了集合方便XD

在裝的時候一直受到攻擊! 臭香肉!(?)

另外 只要發現誰沒有濕就會被大家圍剿wwwww

大家玩到瘋啦!XD

前面的苦行都有代價了!

非常盡興! 謝謝大家!


另外我的兩條手臂也更黑了......益

我也沒有抹防曬油! 不過只有手臂有更黑而已其他地方都沒事呢(挺)(?)

話說神父君有到現場? 不知道是哪隻啊囧"

----------


## 當心黑狗

無差別攻擊萬歲~~

水球大戰也以為是分組呢XD
不過亂鬥也好ww(因為我都先歐打了隊友(?

原本以為不會有水球 所以沒帶衣服
結果濕透了 還好太陽很大ww(望

我也成功的了解所有人的面貌w
真快樂ww下次一定還要玩阿阿w(激轉

----------


## 雷恩

雷恩回家後也感覺到，
曬傷了啦～（就說要擦防曬油吼(踹~
而且也曬黑了，
然後雷恩最不想要的，
留下一片吊嘎阿的痕跡了啦～（囧


大家都很HIGH，只有雷恩最悶吧= =
最不濕的應該也是雷恩吧，
不過好像都沒被大家圍剿的樣子.......

----------


## 上官犬良

嘎哈哈哈!!!!
大艮砲!大艮砲好威啊!!!!!!

香狗飛上天了!(沒有誤

----------


## Wolfang

> 嘎哈哈哈!!!!
> 大艮砲!大艮砲好威啊!!!!!!
> 
> 香狗飛上天了!(沒有誤


黑狗也飛了XD

關於合照請不要找狼了XD|||
我的相機是失敗的，會飛的狗狗可以作證orz\
幸好那天還有另外幾臺相機，可以找他們
不好意思啊>"<

----------


## 翔狗

相片過幾天會PO在寫真版~
因為要PO上網的不能亂亂的@@"
要整理一下......

PS. 

狼牙的照片.... 有人被切了^^"
一次使用三台相機~ 辛苦他了，
本來我因該去幫忙的說~
而且狼牙沒入鏡，滿可惜的0.0""      

------------------------------------

這幾天有點忙.... 公司到了重要節日很忙~
而且獸T已經到了下單的階段，所以實在趕不活動檢討來....
麻煩各位在等一下^^"

----------


## Wolfang

是
而且被切掉的還是我以前的好朋友
為何說是以前

不是我忘掉他
而是兩年沒見過他
印象停留在小時後(?)

結果那天他跑來認我
說：「狼牙，我猜你是不是不知道我是誰？」
結果我很尷尬點點頭
好像有點印象樣子
但是又不敢確定

後來他自己說他是誰時
我被嚇到只能很汗顏地說出：「你-----你長大了耶...」

結果合照還被我切掉了！
對不起O_Q（跪倒）

----------


## 劍痞

「嗯──還得謝謝各位，
「讓我知道……自己還活著。」

「不管怎樣……」


小抱怨──


「為什麼擁抱不好？擁抱很奇怪嗎？」

「誰告訴我為什麼捷運站不能擁抱？
「後面有人又如何？來──靈兒請你給我可以說服我在捷運站擁抱不恰當的理由。」

----------


## 米果斯

疑～米果第一次參加這種活動說=W=
結果因為不熟 所以都有點躲遠(一開始嘎)
後來有接近中(炸飛
還好米果沒濕(被揍飛
至少有幫倒忙米果就挺開心的了0W0

至於 砸水球 米果就沒丟嚕XDDD

所以米果還是覺得挺開心的唷 雖然只有幫倒忙居多XD
下次如果還有 米果要想辦法讓自己開心點(捏自己的



> 劍痞的小抱怨──


恩...這個咩  應該是怕被人看到嘎(意義不明
擁抱是很好壓  不過有些人不敢公共場合被抱@@
(以上純屬 個人想法0W0

----------


## 劍痞

> 劍痞的小抱怨──
> 			
> 		
> 
> 恩...這個咩  應該是怕被人看到嘎(意義不明
> 擁抱是很好壓  不過有些人不敢公共場合被抱@@
> (以上純屬 個人想法0W0


「──是說我在抱別人的時候，
「他跑來點我肩膀跟我講什麼有很多人……」（扶額

「所以我才如此問……
「小不高興還是有啦，因為有種被莫名介入的感覺。」（望

「畢竟當事人也沒說不行。」（闔眼

----------


## GOOSE

我挖出了地下20公分的健康步道（驕傲（拍打

只是……
我道歉（汗顏
我挖沙太用力把一些沙子都灑到大家的包包上了（跪下
（拜拜拜拜拜拜）請原諒我吧

米果斯好害羞WWW（戳（毆打
GOOSE也很害羞（？？

烏加是學姐=W=

發現GOOSE是當天唯一一個穿亮紅色條紋的傢伙（默

百聞不如一見阿（啥意……

----------


## 瘋狂Lock皮

汪汪~~~

好開心>W<

這天真的是這年最開心的事了
謝謝大家
謝謝主辦
謝謝皮皮愛的大家(喂

大家辛苦了 
感覺皮皮還是太害羞了>w<
都沒跟大家說到什麼話XD

希望以後還可以大家一起出去玩>w<
要一起唷>3<

皮皮隨時OK就等你電話(樂轉轉

----------


## 翔狗

謝謝大家的支持~

活動拍的照片已經傳好囉~
請到寫真版觀看吧^^ /

http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=45935

----------


## 野

妳動作太快了(巴香狗)

關於分組@@
一開始有想說分組玩大地遊戲啦~~~
連遊戲都想好的說
可是可是可是
在裝水球的時候就已經場面失控開始大亂鬥無差別攻擊(噴)

所以就~~~摁哼
不過本意的確是帶隊方便w

笨劍劍(再巴

(其實不知道發生蝦咪大事

大艮砲
。


老媽說我吃飽太閒曬成這副黑鬼德行是怎樣
沒曬過曬曬看嗎!?

----------


## 神父

> 雷德托爾：神父真的很有神職人員的感覺XD


傻孩子什麼是叫做很有！！  吾本來就是神職人員了  :Laughing:  。
((啃仙貝...





> 照：現在我很累 我要神父加持!!!!!!!


 恩～  當然吾是有求必應的！
『神癒術』！！ ──── 照，體力以補滿。





> 夜月之狼：話說神父君有到現場? 不知道是哪隻啊囧"


呵呵，那天吾只出現了一下子而已，送玩食品後吾就走了  :Embarassed:  。
((一陣白影呼飄出沒.....

----------

